# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  Mama dugo nije vozila... PROBLEM !?

## smile8

Polozila sam sa 18 godina i od tada, znaci 10 godina, nisam vozila. Razlog-  strah.

Prije mjesec dana vozim sa instruktorom ( 1h-80kn), odvozila sam 16h, i kaze da mi vrlo lijepo ide. Nakon 10.sata mislio je da mi vise nije potrebno, ali ja sam si uzela za svaki slucaj jos 10. Mene je i dalje uzasno strah.
Kruzni tok, prestrojavanje, parkiranje.....ja se doslovno gusim za volanom i nisam niti malo sigurna u sebe. Smatram da takva osoba ne bi trebala sjedati  za volan jer je opasna i za sebe i druge.
Svi kazu da sa vremenom kako sto vise vozis, strah nestane....meni to izgleda ne moguce.I zasto ovo pisem? Voljela bih cuti vase misljenje.Moje je da nismo svi za Sve. Ako sam zaista antitalent za voznju onda bolje da se mamim tog posla.

Izmedju Marani i instruktora, izabrala sam instruktora zbog manje cijene, ali mi kaze mm da ako mi nece ici, onda mozemo probati sa Marani skolom, bar nekih 10 sati.

Cure, mene je zaista strah! Kako da razlucim je li to samo mentalna blokada ili sam zaista nesposobna?

----------


## BusyBee

Ako doista zelis voziti, a pozitvino je sto ne zelis bilo kakva sjedati za volan, onda se ispalti razmisliti i o Maranijima.

Osobno, nemam iskustva s njima, ali uputit cu ovamo jednu nasu forumasicu koja je pobijedila strah i nelagodu upravo zahvaljujuci njihovom programu.

----------


## Lutonjica

ovako, ja sam položila s 18 i odmah vozila (u manjem mjestu). uvijek me bilo pomalo strah i nikad se nisam potpuno oslobodila. a ići do zagreba i voziti po zagrebu mi je bila noćna mora (rotori, prestrojavanja, sve te kužim).
kad sam 2002. ostala trudna, prestala sam voziti. i nisam vozila 4 godine. MM me nagovarao, ali moj strah je bio svaki dan sve veci. a nije mi pomagala ni cinjenica sto sada zivim u centru zagreba i ne mogu izbjeci prestrojavanja, guzve i zahebana parkiranja.
ovo sad ne zvuci tako, ali to je bila prava ankioznost, panika, strah, ma uzas (inace, bio je vec topik o strahu od voznje auta, začudila bi se tko se sve boji voziti   :Laughing:   )

e, ali onda sam opet bila trudna i jedva hodala. a zarin vrtić na vrh brda. a zara me svaki dan ispituje zašto druge mame voze djecu u i iz vrtića, jedino mi idemo pješke...
i sjela ja opet za volan.
i sad sam si super sa svojim osjećajem slobode: da mogu kad hoću i gdje hoću bez da o ikome i ičemu ovisim. a to mi treba, pogotovo s dvoje djece :D 

mislim da ti samo treba pravi poticaj   :Wink:

----------


## Lutonjica

evo topika:
strah od voznje

----------


## Lu

ja polozila u trudnoci, u zagrebu, polozila iz prve sa minimalnim brojem sati, hvalio me instruktor sve super. vec sam bila usla u osmi mjesec trudnoce kad sam polozila i do porodjaja sam odlucila da necu vozit nego kad rodim. i nikad nisam sjela za volan od onda   :Predaja:    takva me panika ulovi pri samoj pomisli da mi se noge odrezu.
a od kad smo preselili najblizi ducan mi je kilometar od kuce. kad marko krene u vrtic tri kilometra, pedijatar u zagrebu 18 kilometara, prva ljekarna sest km. a ja ne mogu i ne mogu. uvijek se moram sa mm dogovarat i namjestat kad cemo gdje ici, to mora biti onda kad mm nema posla, kad marko ne spava i sl. svaki odlazak od kuce planiramo kao vojnu akciju. mogu slobodno reci da mi je brak u krizi od toga.
 :Laughing:  

a ovaj osjecaj slobode o kojem govori lutonjica....samo ga se sa nostalgijom sjecam iz vremena dok sam sve obavljala tramvajem   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Roko_mama

Ja sam ispit položila sa 20  godina, nisam vozila, pa sam   nakon 5 godina uzela instruktora i vozila s njim 10-ak sati, i onda opet nisam vozila jer mi tata nije mogao dat svoj auto.
Onda sam se udala, ostala odmah u drugom stanju, rodila  i nakon što je Roko navršio 6 mjeseci, odlučila sam da je stvarno glupo da ja moram za svaku sitnicu koju trebam obavit budit MM-a koji je došao iz noćne a meni auto stoji na dvorištu i čvrsto sam odlučila da ću počet vozit.

Također napominjem da sam se užasno bojala voziti, imala sam grozan strah, bila sam suvozač u dvije dosta ružne saobraćajke i bilo mi se dosta teško odlučit počet vozit, čak je i instruktor rekao da se jako osjeti moj strah.

MM i ja smo jednu nedjelju poslije ručka otišli na poligon (Roko je spavao, čuvala ga je baka) i tamo smo bili cca sat vremena, i tak par puta, dok on nije procijenio da mogu na cestu. U početku smo birali vrijeme kad baš nije bilo gužvi,  a poslije polako  sam sama ja birala kad sam željela vozit. Prvih cca mjesec dana nisam vozila Roka u autu dok se nisam oslobodila,  a sad vozim bez problema kud god treba i tu svoju slobodu ne bi mjenjala za ništa.

Najbitnije ti je da ti u glavi prelomiš svoj strah i kreneš, a ako ipak shvatiš da to nikako nije za tebe, nemoj forsirat.

Ako možeš svakako probaj i sa Maranijem, ja nemam s njima iskustva, ali zašto ne probat.

----------


## tanja_b

Vidjela sam tekst o Maranima na portalu i zainteresirao me, ali mi je interes splasnuo kad sam vidjela cijenu na linku  :/ 
Vozački sam polagala 6 puta i jedva ga položila. Nijedan ispit u životu nije me tako mučio kao vozački. Malo sam vozila, onda ostala trudna i prestala, ponovo sam počela voziti kad je trebalo Andreja voziti teti čuvalici i dan-danas vozim svaki dan. ALI: vozim samo na relaciji kuća-teta čuvalica (i izbjegavam voziti na drugim relacijama, iako centar grada i prometnu regulaciju u njemu imam u malom prstu - teoretski, naravno   :Grin:  ), a parkiranje mi je najgora noćna mora od koje doslovce gubim živce (sve ostalo sam nekako savladala). Kako je situacija s parkiranjem u Zagrebu svakim danom sve gora (jer ima sve više auta), ne mogu se nadati čudesnom rješenju ovog problema. Problem je vjerojatno u mojoj glavi.
Pitanje za iskusnije: mislite li da bi nekakvi dodatni satovi bili od kakve koristi u ovom slučaju? Ili bi to bilo još jedno bacanje novca (kad se samo sjetim svih onih dodatnih sati za sva ona padanja na vozačkom, dođe mi da vrištim... srećom, pa je dosta vremena prošlo).

----------


## meri78

ja vozim od 18. i kroz taj period skoro pa konstantna, ali isto se sjećam početka kada sam izašla iz auto škole, strah od prestrojavanja i svega navedenoga, ali da istina je s vremenom se sve to svlada

fino polako, krenite tipa nedjeljom kada promet nije tako gust kao radnim danom i hop, hop začas ćete šajbati po gradu ko velike, a zbilja taj osjećaj slobode mnogo znači. ja recimo živim na brdu i ako ne želim busom do grada moram sjesti u auto, a da ne vozim bila bi stalno doma i kolica gurala uzbrdo - nizbrdo

----------


## Audrey

Ja sam položila od prve, i poslije godinama nisam vozila. Kad sam ostala trudna, onda mi je nekako potreba da autom mogu dijete u slučaju hude sile odvesti do najbliže bolnice prevladala strah i nelagodu od vožnje. MM i ja smo uvečer (oko 8 h, kad više nema tako puno prometa, a još nema pijanih vozača i luđaka koji namjerno idu kroz crveno) sjedali u auto i vozili prvo po kvartu, pa onda malo dalje... Prva moja samostalna vožnja bila je do jednog šoping centra do kojeg su ceste ok i uvijek ima mjesta za parkirati (taj mi je i danas omiljeni), a kad sam konačno došla doma sva sam se tresla od uzbuđenja.
Ne znam kako bih da ne vozim, MM bi morao uzimati slobodne dane ili moljakati izlaz s posla za svaki specijalistički pregled za koji te naravno naručuju prije podne (a imali smo ih dosta), a ovako sam ja ili bila još na porodiljnom ili ja uzimala izlaz (kod mene je na poslu više child friendly atmosfera, a on ima stvarno grdu šeficu).
Ali... ja ne volim voziti. Možda zato što isključivo vozim po gradu, vožnja mi je noćna mora. Prestrojavanje... ako mogu potrefiti traku koja će me dovesti cilju uz što manje prestrojavanja, nje se držim ko pijan plota koliko god sporija bila od drugih. Preticanje... za to mi treba razlog najmanje tipa 'auto ispred mene se uopće ne miče'. Ako mi netko potrubi jer sam prespora, sva se smetem i treba mi par minuta da me prođe panika i da mogu dalje voziti po automatizmu. Parkiranje... uh, uspijem se nekako uparkirati, ali rijetko iz prve (pa mi onda naravno počnu trubiti, pa se spetljam, pa tek onda ne ide) i sva budem u jednoj vodi.

Kod mene nije u pitanju praksa, jer prakse sad imam, ali nikako da mi vožnja postane nešto prirodno, da mi 'uđe u krv'. Možda zato jer od početka nisam imala dobru pripremu, nešto tipa tata mi pokaže što je što, pa mi malo da da upalim auto, malo šaltam brzine, palim žmigavce... nego sam prvi put sjela na vozačko sjedalo kad sam došla instruktoru (šovinistu ženomrscu) u auto i sad ja odjednom moram vozit. Panika 100%, podrške 0%. I od tad je meni auto nešto s čime se ja borim.

----------


## tanja_b

> Kod mene nije u pitanju praksa, jer prakse sad imam, ali nikako da mi vožnja postane nešto prirodno, da mi 'uđe u krv'. Možda zato jer od početka nisam imala dobru pripremu, nešto tipa tata mi pokaže što je što, pa mi malo da da upalim auto, malo šaltam brzine, palim žmigavce... nego sam prvi put sjela na vozačko sjedalo kad sam došla instruktoru (šovinistu ženomrscu) u auto i sad ja odjednom moram vozit. Panika 100%, podrške 0%. I od tad je meni auto nešto s čime se ja borim.


Audrey, kužimo se   :Wink:   ali ipak mislim da nije stvar u pripremi prije autoškole. Nisam je ni ja imala, ali nisam imala ni instruktora ženomrsca - naprotiv, onaj drugi instruktor (jer promijenila sam autoškolu u tijeku događanja) bio je pun razumijevanja i izvrstan psiholog (iako je na prvi pogled odavao dojam nemarnog balavca) i samo njemu mogu zahvaliti što sam ipak položila taj vozački.

----------


## Ivana2

Ja sam položila vozački s nepunih 18. Nakon ispita uopće nisam vozila 13 godina. Kad se u meni stvorila kritična masa nemoći, ljutnje i inata, uzela sam privatno instruktora i svaki dan  1 sat po centru do Borongaja i Maksimira, pa Savska i najkritičniji dijelovi. Prvih 10 sati bili su katastrofa. Instruktor je samo klimao glavom. Ali nisam se dala. Vozila sam 40 sati: 20 u njegovom i 20 u svojem autu. Najviše me je sputavao strah od ostalih sudionika u prometu. Nakon 40 sati rekao mi je da nema smisla da sjedi sa mnom u autu i da moram konačno krenuti sama ako mislim uopće voziti, a vožnja mi u tom trenutku nije bila baš najbajnija - o parkiranju da i ne govorim.
Krenula sam sama. Doma psihičke pripreme, meditacija. Počela sam s krugovima oko kvarta jedne subote popodne i to polako ko da sam prvi put u autu. Mislim da sam sedam dana radila samo po tri kruga oko zgrade.   :Laughing:  
Kad sam prvi put proširila putanju, morala sam se tri dana psihički odmarati zbog toga.  :Embarassed:  
Dva mjeseca sam se tako mic po mic kretala po kvartu. Okrznula stup i ogrebla o drvo jedanput.   :Saint:  
To je bilo prije godinu dana. A sada obožavam voziti. Nisam savršena, daleko od toga, ali kao i u svemu - samopouzdanje je pola posla.  8) 
 :Kiss:

----------


## sunce

smile, ne brini.

Ak sam ja uspjela, onda stvarno svatko može - nije da sam mjerna jedinica za spretnost. 

Pauzirala skoro pet godina, a i prije dok sam vozila, totalna fobija mi je bilo voziti centrom Zagreba.

I dogodilo mi se da sam promijenila posao i ured mi je u strogom centru.
Da vidiš kak provoziš, kak sam savladaš parking, naučiš smjerove, počneš actually gledat znakove...  Nema više straha, a auto je još čitav! 

Sad bez ikakve frke uvalim Fabića u sjedalicu, sami se vozimo i sad mi je smiješno kak sam se bojala voziti dijete.

----------


## smile8

sunce i svi ostali, hvala Vam!   :Crying or Very sad:  

Ja nemam motivacije ni poticaja. Zelim uzivat dok vozim, a ne da mi se znoje ruke.

Meni je ZET super. Ko torba se vozim bez straha.

Mogu vozit do obliznjeg sc, ali ne i natrag jer sam se previse psihicki umorila.

Lutonjice, hvala na linku, pogledat cu.

Nis, jos cu odvozit ta 4h koja sam platila, pa cemo vidjeti.
 :Heart:

----------


## meri78

> Zelim uzivat dok vozim, a ne da mi se znoje ruke.


svima su se u početku znojile ruke, to jednostavno ide tako, a polako s vremenom postane gušt, da ne kažem koliko sam bila uvjerena da ja NIKADA, ali NIKADA se neću uspjeti uparkirati bočno, a sada ko od šale iz prve

----------


## Goge

Ja potpisujem sve vaše strahove, a puno sam u povoljnijem položaju od vas. 

Naime, živim u gradiću bez ijednog semafora, a kružni tok ima samo jednu traku... Do posla pješačim 15-20 minuta, a najviše se psujem kišnom nedjeljom u 5.30 ujutro - auto je parkiran ispred kuće, a ja se močim :smajlić koji se lupa batom po glavi: 

MM mora svaki dan ranije odlaziti s posla da bi otišao po dijete u jaslice i zbog toga dobiva 1000 kn manju plaću tj. nema priliku zaraditi na prekovremenim satima. A do jaslica imam 5 km vožnje izvan grada po lijepoj cesti.

Pedijatar nam je udaljen 35 km!!!!!!!! (MM opet mora odlazit ranije s posla)

Položila sam vozački prije 7 godina - sve iz prve, bez greške. Instruktor i ispitivač su rekli da sam talentirana za vožnju   :Laughing:   :Crying or Very sad:  

Nikada nisam vozila. Ali moram počet!!!!!!!! Uzet ću 10 dodatnih sati i krenut.  JEDNOSTAVNO MORAM!!!!

----------


## Nika

I meni je taj strah jakooo poznat.
Sam je došao, totalno nepozvan  :Grin:  i dugo nisam vozila zbog toga.

Ovdje je bitno napomenuti da ukoliko znate voziti a strah vas je, iz mojeg iskustva, škola vožnje ne pomaže previše, jer nije preoblem u neznanju već u strahu!

Ja sam se spremala kod psihologa da vidim a zašto me je strah, i onda su sasvim slučajno uletili dečki iz Maranija.
Baš na prepad su me ulovili, otišla sam (tada sam bila trudna s Timijem), odradila trening, a prije toga jedan individualni dio.
I sad vozim  :D 



TSV Marani i RODA




> Moja priča je malo drugačija jer ne vozim sad već pune tri godine, a razlog - užasni strah.
> 
> Iako mi je jedan od najdražih dana u životu dan kada sam dobila vozačku i obožavam se voziti, ovaj strah me pere već dosta dugo.
> 
> Odluka da sjednem ponovo za volan je već dugo prisutna, no nikako da se to i dogodi. Mislila sam zatražiti pomoć psihologa ili nešto slično no onda sam upoznala ekipu iz TSV Marani. 
> 
> Mario mi je pomogao da oslobodim veliki dio svojih strahova, prošli smo kroz njihov trening "Vi i Vaš auto", gdje je program u potpunosti prilagođen vozaču, ovaj put meni.
> 
> U ugodnoj atmosferi dosta smo pričali o vožnji, mojim strahovima, prometu i sl. gdje sam nakon nekog vremena jedva dočekala sjesti u auto i zaista po prvi puta bez straha vozila. Osjećaj je bio predobar. 
> ...

----------


## LeeLoo

...e ja npr. vozim već 13 godina,svaki dan i nije me niakd strah..osim.....  :Sad:  .....u zadnje vrijeme kad se susretnem s nekim kamionom odmah se sjetim naših kumova i žmarci me prođu.......tužno,ali istinito.

----------


## LeeLoo

...pardon-15 godina.

----------


## Goge

Leeloo  :Love:

----------


## Lucky2

Položila sam sve isprve, imala sam odličnog instruktora.
Inače živim u manjem mjestu, donedavno smo imali samo 1 
semafor. Najbolji savjet mi je dao tata - samo vozi!!!
Normalno da kad odvezeš tih 30 sati (bar je tako bilo prije 10 god)
da ne znaš voziti i da imaš 0% iskustva. Prvo se voziš sporednim cestama i dobro znanim rutama.
Kad se sjetim prve vožnje u Zg, ajmee ...  a i danas me prilikom parkiranja oblije znoj jer su svi tak živčani ak to ne napraviš u doslovce 3 sec.
I mene isto kao i Leeloo nakon svake teške nesreće, pogotovo ovako kobne bude sve više i više strah. Ne sumnjam toliko u vlastite sposobnosti koliko me strah drugih na cesti, npr. svima dobro znanih nabrijanih ljudi koji valjda ispred sebe ne mogu vidjeti nikoga pa rade pi******* na cesti, voze se ko luđaci, pretječu, turiraju na semaforima, itd. I naravno, onda od policije ni p.
E jesam ga razvezala!
Cure, samo hrabro i polako, šaljem vam puno ~~~~~~~~~~~ da se oslobodite straha od vožnje. Uvjerena sam da je neka hića da biste to napravile super bez razmišljanja   :Smile:

----------


## Lucky2

Položila sam sve isprve, imala sam odličnog instruktora.
Inače živim u manjem mjestu, donedavno smo imali samo 1 
semafor. Najbolji savjet mi je dao tata - samo vozi!!!
Normalno da kad odvezeš tih 30 sati (bar je tako bilo prije 10 god)
da ne znaš voziti i da imaš 0% iskustva. Prvo se voziš sporednim cestama i dobro znanim rutama.
Kad se sjetim prve vožnje u Zg, ajmee ...  a i danas me prilikom parkiranja oblije znoj jer su svi tak živčani ak to ne napraviš u doslovce 3 sec.
I mene isto kao i Leeloo nakon svake teške nesreće, pogotovo ovako kobne bude sve više i više strah. Ne sumnjam toliko u vlastite sposobnosti koliko me strah drugih na cesti, npr. svima dobro znanih nabrijanih ljudi koji valjda ispred sebe ne mogu vidjeti nikoga pa rade pi******* na cesti, voze se ko luđaci, pretječu, turiraju na semaforima, itd. I naravno, onda od policije ni p.
E jesam ga razvezala!
Cure, samo hrabro i polako, šaljem vam puno ~~~~~~~~~~~ da se oslobodite straha od vožnje. Uvjerena sam da je neka hića da biste to napravile super bez razmišljanja   :Smile:

----------


## mamuška

meni je nekoliko članova obitelji poginulo u različitim nesrećama, tak da ja ne vozim već 2 godine, otkad sam položila   :Sad:  

strah me sudara, strah me da me netko ne bubne sa strane, od iza, kad pomislim da mi počnu trubit jer nisam reagirala u roku od 3 sekunde mislim da bi se rasplakala i izašla iz auta   :Teletubbies:   prestrojavanje i kružni tok ne postoje u mom svemiru.

tekst s portala me oduševio jer ipak ima nade za mene, znam da imam blokadu u glavi koju MORAM riješiti. al ne znam koji je program za mene - Vi i vaš auto, trening 1 na 1, kondicijski trening???  
mislim da mi odgovara najviše Vi i vaš auto, al piše da se trening provodi u mom autu, pa KAK ĆU JA DOĆ DO TAM???????? S AUTOM???? NEMA ŠANSE!!! morat će me muž dovest, pa on nek se vraća s tram!!! ili još gora paranoja- INSTRUKTOR NEMA SVOJU KOČNICU DA MOŽE REAGIRATI, PA UBIT ĆU NEDUŽNOG ČOVJEKA, SEBE I NEROĐENO DIJETE!!! sva odgovornost je na meni???? katastrofa!  :Unsure:

----------


## martinaP

Ja sam od onih koje nisu ni htjele ići na vozaćki, nisam uopće imala želju voziti (niti se volim voziti). Ali bilo mi je jasno da je to danas nužno.

Položila sam vozački iz prve, u Zagrebu, sa onih minimalnih 30 sati vožnje, i vozila sam nakon toga dosta po Zg (uvijek s MM-om u autu), i vozila sam solidno. Onda smo imali jednu bedastu prometnu nesreću, ne svojom krivnjom, tipična glupa zagrebačka nesreća. MM je vozio, ja sam bila na suvozačkom mjestu. Valjda sam tad postala svjesna koliko kretena ima na cesti, i koliko je lako stradati ne svojom krivnjom. 

Nakon toga, 2 godine nisam vozila   :Sad:  . U međuvremenu smo preselili u Vž, i nisam vozila dok nisam ostala trudna. Polako sam počela voziti, s MM-om u autu, i šokiralo me koliko malo zabroaviš (istina je ono da kad jednom naučiš voziti, vrlo malo ti treba da obnoviš znanje). Tek nedavno sam počela sama voziti, bez MM-a u autu, za sad vozim samo na poznatim relacijama, gdje znam da ima parkinga. I ide mi skroz dobro, još me malo muči bočno parkiranje, ali i to ću svladati.

----------


## Nika

mamuška, pa dogovoriš se da oni dođu do tebe.

hajde, samo polako  :Love:

----------


## mamuška

*Nika*,   :Love:  

evo, ako ja sjednem za volan i počnem vozit sve u 16, onda mogu svi!!! javim se s rezultatima, kad god to bilo...

----------


## tanja_b

> Ja sam od onih koje nisu ni htjele ići na vozaćki, nisam uopće imala želju voziti (niti se volim voziti). Ali bilo mi je jasno da je to danas nužno.


Tako sam i ja, samo meni nije bilo dovoljno 30 sati, nego triput više   :Grin:  
Kad bolje razmislim, nije mene strah vožnje. Strah me:
-da neću naći mjesto za parkiranje, pa ću izgubiti vrijeme vrteći se po uličicama, izgubiti živce i napraviti neku štetu na autu, i još će mi netko trubiti;
-da neću na vrijeme reagirati i da ću izazvati nesreću (ovo mi se još nikad nije desilo, ali uvijek stigne)
-da će naletjeti na mene crni BMW-džip ili crni audi i pomesti me na mjestu i još će se derati na mene da kako to vozim (meni je stvarno zlo kad vidim te crne terence po gradskim ulicama, izgledaju kao pogrebna kola a najčešće i voze kao luđaci)

Kad bih mogla voziti tako da osim mene i još 2-3 mala auta na cesti više nema nikoga, bila bih vrhunska, samouvjerena vozačica   :Grin:

----------


## Lu

*tanja_b*  ja potpuno isto tako. sad sam proucila malo ovaj marani, mislim da cu na to. nije jeftino ali mislim da bi mm dao tri put toliko da ne cuje moje, "hm, morali bi u knjiznicu, trznicu, do rode, moram si ic kupit cipele...kad si slobodan?"

----------


## mamuška

> *tanja_b*  ja potpuno isto tako. sad sam proucila malo ovaj marani, mislim da cu na to. nije jeftino ali mislim da bi mm dao tri put toliko da ne cuje moje, "hm, morali bi u knjiznicu, trznicu, do rode, moram si ic kupit cipele...kad si slobodan?"


 baš tako.  :D

----------


## ruby

Ja naprosto obožavam automobile, a užasno me bilo strah voziti. Onda sam vidila kako se drugi komodaju s autom, i nakon par godina, krenula. Vozila sam mali auto i bilo je lakše nego sad kad imamo stvarno veliki odnosno duuugi auto. Nakon poroda, godinu dana se nisam usudila s bebom voziti (sama da). Tek sad kad ga mogu vidjeti što radi, vozamo se okolo.
Smile, evo ti moj prijedlog i što je mene oslobodilo:
odaberi jednu poznatu rutu, odredi točne ulice i semafore kuda ćeš ići od mjesta A do mjesta B (nemoj da bude predaleko za početak, ali nemoj ni da bude kvart) i vozi tu rutu svaki dan, mjesec dana. Nakon toga odredi drugu i tako dalje. Vidjet ćeš kako ćeš polako steći samopouzdanje za volanom za par mjeseci. Ovako ti je možda sve previše zbrkano i gužvovito i buni te.
Probaj, isplati se.

----------


## Ivanna

Položila sam vozački sa 18, iz prve. Dakle, imam vozačku već 7 godina.
Nakon toga sam tu i tamo malo vozila sa MM (tada MD), al nikad sama. Jednom sam vozila sama i nije mi baš bilo svejedno.
Nisam se nikad ispraksirala jer mi, kao, nije trebalo. 
Veći dio godine sam bila u zg-u dok sam studirala, kad bi došla doma uglavnom sam vozila skuter ili me vozio dečko i tako prošlo vrijeme...

A stalno me MM nagovara da počnem vozit (a on je stvarno strpljiv kao instruktor!), a ja sve sutra pa sutra. 
A morat ću brzo...

Al nekako mislim da nisam neki vozački talent!
Meni su stvarno ove naše prometne trake preuske!  :Grin:  
A da vam ne pričam da ovdje nema ni semafora ni kružnih tokova ni prestrojavanja pa bi trebalo bit lako....hm...

----------


## smile8

Ruby, tako cu i uciniti. Zivim blizu jarunskog placa, pa ce mi prva ruta biti Mladost bazen. Blizu, ali opet kad si sam u autu i 1km mi izgleda too much.
Jednostavno mi je ici i do Metroa, po Ljubljanskoj samo ravno, par skretanja, i sparkanje ravno tj ukoso.

Mm je jedan od onih koji poludi na spore vozace, i pozivcani ako se ne sparkiraju u 3sec, tako da ja vec godinama slusam njegove komentare- daj kaj se vuces, mici se sa ceste ak ne znas voziti, gle, sparkirao je auto ko da mu je iz dupeta ispao ( oprostite na izrazu ), tako da je uz strah moj problem da sam smetalo na cesti.

Sa instruktorom vozim po ogranicenju.Sta to znaci? Ljubljanska 60km, Savska 50, Horvacanska 40, i ja te granice ne prelazim. Jako se borim sa tim ogranicenjima, jer kad vidite da na Horvacanskoj prelete svi kraj vas 80, onda si mislim da me psuju i zivcane( jer me svi preticu i ostanem u najvecoj spici sama na cesti). Cijelo vrijeme mi instruktor govori da se ne zamaram time, i onda sama skuzim da ti koji su me preletili, nasli smo se svi na semaforu, jer su se svi oni tamo nagurali, a ja sam lijepo laganini dosla i vec se pali zeleno i ne moram cak ni stati .....jel kuzite o cem pricam?

Nisam ni znala da ima toliko vas koje se boje.....i koliko god da citam o vama i je i nije mi lakse, jer znam da nisam sama, a opet, svatko misli za sebe da je njegov strah najveci.....ne znam, dajte mi vi molim vas svoje blagoslove, pa cu nadam se uz veliki trud uspjeti. Nisam bas neki borac u zivotu i lako odustajem. Najradje bih htjela da se jedno jutro probudim sa ljubavlju prema voznji i autima, i sva ova "nocna mora" nestane.

----------

Ma samo daj, pa svi smo se mi u početku bojali i bili nesigurni. Kad potpuno izgubiš strah, postaješ malo neoprezniji. Zato je bolje da se malkice bojiš jer više paziš. Ali svakako se trebaš oslobodit paničnog straha. A ovi što jure kraj tebe-  :Coffee:  , ovo je pravi smajlić.
Sretno i kreni!

----------


## ruby

Ovaj gost sam ja, ali se nisam prijavila   :Embarassed:  .

----------


## tsv

hvala svima na otvaranju ove korisne teme...
vrlo je lijepo i ugodno procitati da ipak netko cijeni naš rad.Hvala!
Ne zaboravite da prolaskom kondicijske vožnje sudjelujete u potpori udruge Rode sa 10% uplaćenog iznosa.  :D 

Sve osobe koje imaju bilo kakve upite u vezi izbora programa ili tome slično molim da nazovu na broj telefona 01/6555-147 ili 091/325-4834 (Bojan)

----------


## Lu

ja se prijavila  :D

----------


## Joe

I ja imam sutra dogovor sa instruktorom! :D  :D Bravo ja!!!

----------


## martinaP

Čestitam, cure, samo naprijed  :D .

----------


## Goge

Lu, Joe ~~~~~~~  :D

----------


## tambek

Ovo sa Maranijima je stvarno super! Super!
U stvari je super znati da nas vozackih kukavica ima vise,da nismo usamljene i nesposobne sjesti za volan.
A koje sam strahove prozivljavala, sanjala kako mi se tramvaj priblizava, a ja ni makac..ma uzas.

----------


## Lutonjica

evo da vam još jednom dam podršku!   :Love:  
ja sam trenutno u fazi da sama vozim svoje curke u autu i da se osjećam dobro s tim!
čak sam jednom morala stati i podojiti margitu, ali nije bilo ni frke ni panike.  :D

----------


## Lu

ja sam krenula i vozim svaki drugi dan sa maranijem. preporucila bih svakome. vec sad se osjecam sigurnije...cak sam i produzila vozacku koja mi je bila istekla   :Grin:

----------


## apricot

lu,   :Klap:  

(a koliko će to tek Rodi značiti)  8)

----------


## smile8

Odvozila sam 20 sati i uzasno mi je i dalje u autu. Nemam ideju na koji nacin bi mi marani pomogao......  :Sad:

----------


## Nika

smile, dođi u subotu na boćarski bit će tamo pa možeš iz prve ruke sve pitati.

----------


## Nika

Lu, bravo :D 

moras nam napisati izvjestaj

----------


## tambek

Bravo zenske!
Ma, vozicu i ja, ne mogu stalno misliti crne misli i plasiti se.

Inace, poslije porodjaja se plasim svega i svacega, postala sam potpuna
kukavica.
Osim voznje, moja potpuna blokada je potpisivanje dokumenata, a mjenica mi podstice apsolutno kocenje svih misica sake, srce mi ubrzano kuca, dlanovi se znoje, kao kreten.
Jako sam ljuta na sebe i ne znam cemu i odakle sve te fobije!
Ne postoji nikakva sankcija koju bih mogla dobiti ukoliko u necemu pogrijesim, ali pritisak da necu izdrzati i taj najobicniji napor i odgovornost mi je uzasan.
Znam da nema razloga, ali to je tu i kad krene potpisivanje, ja sam van sebe.
A to mi je posao.
Mozda bi mi odgovaralo vracanje na odgovornost majke i kucanice, nista papiri, nista mjenice...
Samo Andrej i ja, pa tek sam pocela raditi nakon bolovanja.
Joooj!
A poslije takvog dana sa potpisivanjem ugovora, potrebno mi je vrijeme
za smirenje.
I kako onda sjesti i voziti??!

----------


## tsv

nažalost današnji tempo života i individualni problemi utječu na sve sfere života i na sve sudionike pogotovo u prometu. 

Slažem se s Vama da je sve to naporono   :Sad:  i stresno i upravo zato i tome služe kondicioni treninzi vožnje gdje ne samo da vas učimo kako najsigurnije i najbolje voziti i učestvati u prometu već  INDIVIDUALNIM radom s instruktorom/moderatorom  :Love:   posebno na psihološko socijalnim aspektima vožnje i prometa opčenito.

možda zvuči komplicirano ali nije, stanje duha, trenutne koncentracije i  percepcije na utjecaj vanjskih elemenata ima veliku ulogu ALI JE NA NAMA KAKO I NA KOJI NAČIN REAGIRAMO :shock:  ILI NE   :Smile:  !

----------


## Joe

Evo ja danas odvozila blok sat sa instruktorom iz Maranija i možda je još rano, ali imam jako dobar feeling. U toku vožnje postavljam sva moguća glupa pitanja u vezi vožnje i prometa, i mislim da ću se uskoro početi snalaziti. Samo sam nakon ta 2 sata umorna kao da sam trčala maraton...  :Laughing:  
smile, odi pa probaj. koštat će te novaca, ali vrijedi. pa ako stvarno nisi za vožnju (u što sumnjam) barem znaš da si sve probala.

----------


## Lu

kad postanem pravi vozac napisat cu izvjestaj  8) 

sutra opet imam dupli sat. sta se straha tice mislim da tesko da je netko gori od mene. pola sata prije nego imam voznju pocnu mi se hladiti ruke. u auto ulazim sa grcevima   :Rolling Eyes:  .
kad sam procitala Lut da je neki dan zaustavila auto da podoji marge meni je bilo  :shock: 
ne da ne mogu ni zamisliti da vozim dijete nego da mi dijete zaplace a ja sama s njim u autu pala bi u nesvjest od hiperventilacije.
ali malo po malo...vjerujem da cu uspjet. malo se opustim tek nakon sto odvozim sat vremena. drugi sat sam malo bolje. ali to je znak da cu nakon puno sati biti ok   :Smile:

----------


## ronin

Vozim već punih trinaest godina,bez problema.
Volim voziti-male aute,jeep,sad imamo karavan a ovo sam ljeto vozila i kombi.  :Grin:  
Ipak,kad sam počela voziti djecu,primjetila sam da vozim puno sporije i opreznije.

----------


## LeeLoo

> Vozim već punih trinaest godina,bez problema.
> Volim voziti-male aute,jeep,sad imamo karavan a ovo sam ljeto vozila i kombi.  
> Ipak,kad sam počela voziti djecu,primjetila sam da vozim puno sporije i opreznije.


i ja.-ma,meni je zapravo vožnja užitak..-obaveznu imam zalihu CDova i to onih laganini pjesama tipa Luky ili Oliver..za razliku od MM  koji stalno pušta kako ih ja zovem-kreštavce i full glasno,posve suprotno od mene...

----------


## medoribica

Joj i ja spadam (spadala sam   :Grin:  ) u strašljivice.... Položila sam iz prve, ali uvijek je bio nekakav grč i buuuh....i nisam tako vozila nekih 5-6 godina. Onda sam kod tatinog prijatelja-instruktora odlučila odvoziti još nekih dodatnih satova i vozila sam možda mjesec,dva dok kod jednog skretanja nisam zakočila i s velikom brzinom skrenula i taman tamo neki kamion.... i ode lijevi prednji blatobran.... Mislila sam da više nikad, ali nikad neću sjesti za volan. Kad sam dobila posao u Poreču, a nema puno autobusnih veza iz Rovinja, u suzama sam, u pratnji MM, vozila prvi put na posao. I drugi put, treći put i svaki put sve lakše.... Evo i sad nisam vozila godinu i pol (bolovanje+trudnoća+porodiljni), i bez problema krenula sam u pon.na posao, ali puunnoo opreznijeeee.........   :Razz:

----------


## Lutonjica

> kad postanem pravi vozac napisat cu izvjestaj  8) 
> 
> sutra opet imam dupli sat. sta se straha tice mislim da tesko da je netko gori od mene. pola sata prije nego imam voznju pocnu mi se hladiti ruke. u auto ulazim sa grcevima   .
> kad sam procitala Lut da je neki dan zaustavila auto da podoji marge meni je bilo  :shock: 
> ne da ne mogu ni zamisliti da vozim dijete nego da mi dijete zaplace a ja sama s njim u autu pala bi u nesvjest od hiperventilacije.
> ali malo po malo...vjerujem da cu uspjet. malo se opustim tek nakon sto odvozim sat vremena. drugi sat sam malo bolje. ali to je znak da cu nakon puno sati biti ok


Lu, meni je zapravo pomoglo kad sam shvatila _koliko toga u prometu mogu sama kontrolirat_i.
znači, ako beba zaplače, znam da mogu stati na prvo moguće mjesto i podojiti ju, ili što već treba. i sve je ok.
ili, jučer sam npr. fulala traku u centru grada za vrijeme najveće gužve. prije bi oko toga napravila silnu paniku, frku, ukočila bih se, ono, kaj sad, u krivoj sam traci, aaaaaa!!!
sad shvaćam da _imam opcije_ i da nemam zašto paničariti. odlučila sam ostati u toj krivoj traci, napravila mali krug i vratila se na pravi put. mogla sam se i preguravati u pravu traku, ali nisam (još) taj tip. važno je da sam znala da imam opcije i da je sve cool. 
mislim, ja znam da ovo uhodanim vozačima zvuči logično i kao glupost, ali meni su trebale godine da shvatim ovako nešto.

----------


## Joe

Lutonjice, baš si dobro to opisala! Najgore je raditi frku tamo gdje je nema, i misliti si da je tragedija što ne pokušavaš nešto što bi iskusniji vozač napravio. Još da ti i trube, avaj... Ja sa instruktorom iz Maranija vozim po svim mogućim cestama, srećom nije me strah (to je nestalo ekspresno), i komentiramo zajedno moju vožnju, što radim, što bih ili ne bih trebala, kako držim volan, šaltam brzine, itd. 
Samo sam nakon te vožnje totalno iscrpljena. Jučer sam poslije vožnje prešla cestu na crveno, a danas sam skoro bankomatu rekla hvala kad mi je izbacio lovu  :Laughing:  . Kao Kelly Bundy. Mogu naučiti nešto novo pod uvjetom da zaboravim nešto staro, pa da se napravi mjesta...  :Laughing:

----------


## mamuška

*Joe*  :Laughing:   :Love:

----------


## Asimon

Lutonjice, ovo si taaako točno opisala!  :Kiss:  
Ja još uvijek težim tom famoznom kliku u glavi...

Evo, cure, danas sam vas čitala; i potaknule ste me da nakon 3 godine ponovo sjednem za volan. Uhvatila sam MM da ide sa mnom i odvozila oko 45 minuta! Totalno sam ponosna na sebe, auto mi se nije nijednom ugasio... samo sad mi se već dva sata noge tresu.   :Grin:

----------


## Lutonjica

asimon :D  

ja sam danas naišla na jedan drugi problem: obje cure su mi zaspale u autu, zara tako duboko da nije bila sposobna hodati od parkinga do stana. a ne mogu nositi i nju i margitu. a MM dolazi doma za sat vremena. 
i ništa, vozikala sam se po gradu tih sat vremena   :Grin:

----------


## Asimon

Uh, danas nije bilo baš tako dobro  :Sad:  
Opet sam išla s MM i prvih 45 minuta je bilo dobro... a onda mi se na jednom semaforu ugasilo auto, a ja doživjela totalni blackout. Nemam pojma što trebam napraviti, ne znam komande, šumi mi u ušima... mrzim taj osjećaj gubitka kontrole! I nekako smo upalili i krenuli, nemam pojma kako sam prošla kroz slijedeće križanje, nisam skoro vidjela da je crveno! (  :Evil or Very Mad:   tako sam ljuta na sebe što se ne mogu skulirati i reći: pa što ako se ugasilo, upali i idemo dalje... uh, najrađe bih se kao onaj smajlić toljagom po glavi...)
Ako ja uspijem ovo prevladati, onda stvarno svatko može voziti... :/

He, sutra ću opet...ipak sam ja tvrdoglavi bik...držite mi fige!

----------


## Lu

> Lu, meni je zapravo pomoglo kad sam shvatila _koliko toga u prometu mogu sama kontrolirat_i.
> .


e pa to je to!!  a ja sam stalno mislila da je voziti auto kao da si u video igrici pa sve nesto leti oko tebe a tebi najbolje zabit glavu dole da nista ne vidis i ne cujes.
a nemas pojma koliko meni treba auto. danas smo tri puta bili u zagrebu, sve je nesto meni trebalo ic, i svaki put me mm mora vozit. zivimo 20 km od zagreba sa 1 autobusom dnevno, a taj vozi iz susjednog sela   :Laughing:

----------


## LeeLoo

> Uh, danas nije bilo baš tako dobro  
> Opet sam išla s MM i prvih 45 minuta je bilo dobro... a onda mi se na jednom semaforu ugasilo auto, a ja doživjela totalni blackout. Nemam pojma što trebam napraviti, ne znam komande, šumi mi u ušima... mrzim taj osjećaj gubitka kontrole! I nekako smo upalili i krenuli, nemam pojma kako sam prošla kroz slijedeće križanje, nisam skoro vidjela da je crveno! (   tako sam ljuta na sebe što se ne mogu skulirati i reći: pa što ako se ugasilo, upali i idemo dalje... uh, najrađe bih se kao onaj smajlić toljagom po glavi...)
> Ako ja uspijem ovo prevladati, onda stvarno svatko može voziti... :/
> 
> He, sutra ću opet...ipak sam ja tvrdoglavi bik...držite mi fige!



..to s gašenjem auta-i meni se u početku stalno dešavalo..-mislim  da je stvar u baratanju s  kvačilom,jel'da?..hmm..-savjet iskusne vozačice he he..-moraš ga polako otpuštati kad kočiš a ne naglo,auto se onda zaguši.Meni npr. kad imam neke cipele  debelog đona tipa škarpone se to i dan danas dešava jer ne osjećam dobro papučicu gasa......  :Grin:   :Love: 
sretno!  :Heart:

----------


## Joe

Joj asimon, pa to ti je jako rano da počneš očajavati. Treba malo više od jednog sata. Nemoj se mučiti. Daj si vremena!   :Love:

----------


## samaritanka

Mislim da je jako važno za svakog nevozača da analizira sebe, ali i okolicu i ljude s kojim živi ili je u tom vozačkom svijetu živjela. Strahovi i rastu ako smo dosta toga lošeg vidjeli ili ako imamo same Šumahere oko sebe koji svoju virtuoznost lagano podvlače u svakodnevnom životu. Skloni smo i tome da vlastitom strahu damo takve razmjere da nas on dokraja onesposobi.

Zagreb je inače vrlo loše rješio vrlo značajne prometne punktove, tako loše da ti je glava u torbi, to znači i kod dobrog i kod lošeg vozača, a mogu primjetiti da su ulasci u gradove Rijeku i Split prilično nejasni i na momente opasni. 

Mnogi izbjegavaju te punktove koliko mogu, a ako ne mogu, dobro razmisle kako će tu prepreku bezbolno prijeći. Zagrebu je također teško riješiti te probleme jer bi morao porušiti pola okolnih građevina da bi riješio problem kako treba. Zagreb također računa da se vremenom ljudi naviknu... Međutim to ne pomaže onome u strahu jer taj misli da se to samo njemu događa.

Međutim u svemu pomaže i uvijek je pomagalo "biti spor" i to je ono čega sam se ja držala, sve dok se prirodno vremenom ne ubrzate...

Problem su i "dobronamjerni" savjetnici koji veličaju sami sebe ili nemaju živaca. Otkrijte ih u svojoj neposrednoj blizini i nemojte se voziti s njima. Bolje to radite sami.

Za opuštanje za volanom preporučujem autoputeve, za grad preporučujem "sporost" i ovo što Ruby kaže smišljene rute. Za parkiranje parkiranje prema naprijed sve dok se ne uvježba kako treba prema nazad tamo gdje tim pokušajima ne zaustavljamo pola gradskog prometa.

----------


## Zdenka2

Za prave početnike ja bih savjetovala da se voze sami. Odite na neke nezahtjevne ceste s malo prometa. Naučit ćete baratati komandama bez stalnog ubacivanja i savjetovanja sa strane. Bit ćete opušteniji i bolje ćete voziti. Prvo treba ovladati autom, a onda se može ići u složenije prometne situacije.

----------


## tanja_b

> Međutim u svemu pomaže i uvijek je pomagalo "biti spor" i to je ono čega sam se ja držala, sve dok se prirodno vremenom ne ubrzate...


Ovo sam skužila na vrijeme i stvarno funkcionira, samo što još uvijek nisam došla do ubrzanja   :Grin:

----------


## Joe

> Za prave početnike ja bih savjetovala da se voze sami. Odite na neke nezahtjevne ceste s malo prometa. Naučit ćete baratati komandama bez stalnog ubacivanja i savjetovanja sa strane. Bit ćete opušteniji i bolje ćete voziti. Prvo treba ovladati autom, a onda se može ići u složenije prometne situacije.


Meni se čini da je bolje uzeti instruktora tj. čovjeka koji sve zna o autima i vožnji a nemaš s njim osobni odnos. Ti voziš a on te upozorava na greške. Ne možeš sam skužiti gdje griješiš a aspekata vožnje ima bezbroj.

----------


## Asimon

cure drage, hvala vam na podršci!   :Love:  Ma ne očajavam ja, znam da je još prerano za to, ja sam ustvari ponosna na sebe što sam se uopće ponovo odvažila sjesti za volan. Ali opet mi se javlja taj stari problem "gubitka kontrole" koji me ustvari živcira.  




> to s gašenjem auta-i meni se u početku stalno dešavalo..-mislim da je stvar u baratanju s kvačilom,jel'da?..hmm..-savjet iskusne vozačice he he..-moraš ga polako otpuštati kad kočiš a ne naglo,auto se onda zaguši.Meni npr. kad imam neke cipele debelog đona tipa škarpone se to i dan danas dešava jer ne osjećam dobro papučicu gasa....


  :Kiss:  Hvala na dobrim savjetima!
znam, znam sve te fore sa kuplungom, ali meni se obično problem dogodi u nekom križanju kad treba napraviti više radnji odjednom, i kad koncentracija treba biti najveća... tad, da bih sve što brže napravila počnem griješiti. I da, znam nije poanta da sve to što brže napravim, nego da vozim sigurno i prema svojim mogućnostima, ali u tim trenucima imam osjećaj da gubim kontrolu. Taj me problem prati od početka vozačke karijere, i zbog njega nikad zaista nisam "provozila".
A i tu foru sa cipelama znam i mislim da je jako važno da se vozi u ugodnim i mekim cipelama u kojima se može osjetiti jačina pritiska. Jedno ljeto sam probala voziti u japankama...ajme užas!




> Međutim u svemu pomaže i uvijek je pomagalo "biti spor" i to je ono čega sam se ja držala, sve dok se prirodno vremenom ne ubrzate...


spora sam ja, ali onda mi se događaju situacije da mi se frajer nalijepi i jedva čeka trenutak da me pretekne, a kad još počnu trubiti,   :Evil or Very Mad:  
U biti to me najviše smeta i dekoncentrira. A ovo je mali grad sa previše auta i stalno i svugdje se događaju takve situacije.




> Problem su i "dobronamjerni" savjetnici koji veličaju sami sebe ili nemaju živaca. Otkrijte ih u svojoj neposrednoj blizini i nemojte se voziti s njima. Bolje to radite sami.


Zasad nema šanse da bih sjela u auto s ikim osim MM i ili instruktorom vožnje, baš zbog tih komentara, pa bili oni i totalno dobronamjerni. A MM stvarno ima sa mnom puno strpljenja i lijepo i pažljivo objašnjava. S njim sam naučila masu više nego u autoškoli. A u autoškolski auto ne bih željela iz još jednog razloga: ako mi instruktor ispravi pogrešnu  radnju na duplim komandama, nema učenja ni pomaka, a pogotovo ne razbijanja ove moje "blokade". A ja moram naučiti da mi "ne bude bitno" 8) , nego da bez obzira na sve idem dalje... mislim da meni treba psiholog a ne instruktor vožnje
Sama još ne usudim, ali, znam da je to dobro, jer sam prije sa starim autom to znala napraviti i stvarno se činilo lakše. Kad odvozim još koji sat, opet ću probati i sama.

----------


## Joe

Evo drage moje, danas show program na vožnji. Pri kraju drugog sata, ja na aveniji Dubrovnik kod Inine zgrade propustim bus, iza mene stane još jedan auto a treći se zabije u njega i eto ti lijepo lančanog nabijanja u guzicu... tako da smo trebali čekati policiju, uviđaj, i tako to... i dok moj instruktor ne popravi auto, ništa od vožnje... nadam se da će to biti uskoro, taman sam počela guštati 8)

----------


## Lu

> Evo drage moje, danas show program na vožnji. Pri kraju drugog sata, ja na aveniji Dubrovnik kod Inine zgrade propustim bus, iza mene stane još jedan auto a treći se zabije u njega i eto ti lijepo lančanog nabijanja u guzicu... tako da smo trebali čekati policiju, uviđaj, i tako to... i dok moj instruktor ne popravi auto, ništa od vožnje... nadam se da će to biti uskoro, taman sam počela guštati 8)


cula sam za tvoju zgodu. i meni je odgodjena voznja. kad me instruktor zvao velim mu ja " a jadan onaj koji je vozio, da sam bila ja ne bi vise sjela za volan"   :Laughing:  
uzas sad vidis koliko toga ovisi o drugima na cesti.

----------


## Joe

Ma ne damo se mi stara samo tako 8)

----------


## Joe

Kad smo se slupali, prvo sam malo uhvatila dah (ipak je to šok), onda smo utvrdili da nisam kriva (što mi je užasno bitno) i da nitko nije ozlijeđen, i nakon toga smo lijepo sat i pol čekali uviđaj policije, tako da sam kasnila Nikoli u bolnicu (a posjete su samo od 2 do 6), i to mi je bilo najgore. Srećom moja sestra je bila slobodna pa je otišla kod njega da ne bude sam dok ja ne dođem. Ali nije me obeshrabrilo za daljnju vožnju. To će ipak malo pričekati dok se ne popravi auto.

----------


## TeinaMama

Ja sam prvu "saobračajku" imala kad je Tea imala 4 mjeseca. Nije bilo strašno i dogodilo se taaaak bezveze da je to za ne vjerovati. Ja i moj susjed preko puta smo u isto vrijeme izlazili na rikverc iz dvorišta i lupili se nasred ceste. Bio je dosta jaki udarac jer smo se oboje malo požirili da izađemo što prije van. Cesta je jako prometna i imamo sreće da još netko nije naletio na nas. Otada se uvijek okrećem u dvorištu i idem van prema naprijed. Tei nije bilo ništa, osim što se uplašila. 

Eto, ja sam to napisala tak da se vidi da nesmijete biti lijeni dijete sigurno i pravilno smjestiti u autosjedalici čak i kad idete tri kuće dalje s autom.

----------


## Candy

Hvala Bogu da postoji ova tema... Ja sam mislila da sam jedina. Kad vidim tko sve vozi auto, a ja se ne usudim, slabo mi dođe. I sad je situacija ovakva, mužić me vozi svuda. Kupili smo novi auto, veliki, za bebu i sve njegove stvari. A meni ispred zgrade stoji stari auto koji je sad moj. I ako ga vozim mogu sa šefom ići svuda, na kupanje, u shopping, u šetnje. 
Skupila sam svu hrabrost i odlučila provoziti. Rodila sam veliko dijete, završila fax, brinem se za kuću, govorim 3 jezika, a da ne mogu voziti. Koji je to bullshit. I meni treba psiholog, a ne instruktor. 
Ipak sam odlučila probati s instruktorom, jučer odvozila prvi sat i nije loše. Spora sam kao puž, ali sam se zaklela sama sebi da neću dozvoliti strahu da me spriječi voziti. Moj bauk su uzbrdice (a Rijeka je cijela jedna uzbrdica). I noćas sam sanjala da vozim sestru, sina i sebe, i da smo se srušili niz nizbrdicu gdje su bili ogromni valovi (tsunami), i poginuli, samo zato što ja nisam znala krenuti na uzbrdici!!! Probudila sam se u šoku taman prije, jelte pogibelji, u snu. 
I zato, cure, svima sretno, možemo mi to. Sjetite se svakakvih budala koje voze, a mi da ne možemo...

----------


## Joe

Bravo Candy, that's the spirit! :D  :D

----------


## Asimon

Go Candy go!   :Dancing Fever:  možemo mi to! (a i ja sam neku noć sanjala tsunami...kakve li to veze ima s vožnjom?)

a i sve ostale cure, samo naprijed! svima   :Kiss:

----------


## Joe

Evo cure, suborke moje, našla sam dobar site o sigurnoj vožnji
ima dosta pitanja i odgovora i mogućih situacija, sve ono što mislimo da je mudrost s kojom su se neki rodili.  :Wink:

----------


## Joe

> Evo cure, suborke moje, našla sam dobar site o sigurnoj vožnji
> ima dosta pitanja i odgovora i mogućih situacija, sve ono što mislimo da je mudrost s kojom su se neki rodili.


ajmo cure, jeste vidjele link? ima odličnih textova i odgovora na raznorazna pitanja, pa podižem!
btw, smile8, instruktori iz maranija čekaju tvoj poziv  :Smile:

----------


## tanja_b

Joe, link je odličan  :D  Hvala!

----------


## smile8

Joe, kontaktirala sam Gosp.Bojana prije nekih mjesec dana, guzva im je i cekam slobodno mjesto da se ubacim. Drz' fige......uglavnom, ako krenem, dobijati ce te izvjestaje svako malo o mojim (ne)postignucima......hmmmmmmm, vec me sad strah od same pomisli   :Rolling Eyes:  .

----------


## sanjka

Pozdrav svima!

Ja također imam strah od vožnje i kako vrijeme prolazi a ja nevozim sve me više strah. Problem je što previše o tome razmišljam a kad treba voziti odgađam. Žao mi je da me uvijek neko negdje vozi i to mi ide na živce. Sto je najgore od svega još sam i paničar ali neću odustati pa cure nemojte ni vi. Mi to možemo samo treba voziti...bitna je jaka želja 

Pozdrav, javim se kad počnem voziti

----------


## sanjadoris

Pozdrav svima!

Ja također imam strah od vožnje i kako vrijeme prolazi a ja nevozim sve me više strah. Problem je što previše o tome razmišljam a kad treba voziti odgađam. Žao mi je da me uvijek neko negdje vozi i to mi ide na živce. Sto je najgore od svega još sam i paničar ali neću odustati pa cure nemojte ni vi. Mi to možemo samo treba voziti...bitna je jaka želja 

Pozdrav, javim se kad počnem voziti

----------


## Joe

Lijepo se javi u Marani, i polako, mic po mic tvoje neznanje i nesigurnost će blijediti. Ništa ne ide preko noći, ali strah od vožnje nije uopće neuobičajena stvar pa se instruktori znaju s time nositi.
Good luck!
(ja inače danas vozila po auto cesti, sva sam se preznojila... 8) )

----------


## mamuška

*joe*  :D

----------


## sanjka

Hvala Joe

U Osijeku ih nema. Očigledno su u Osijeku sami super vozači pa za tim nema potrebe....

----------


## Joe

Pa raspitaj se, Marani je iz Varaždina, možda u Osijeku ima neka autoškola koja također nudi nešto slično. Ili običan instruktor sa psihološkim pristupom.

----------


## smile8

Pocela sam voziti sa instruktorom. Svaki dan vozimo.Jos za sada nemam nikakvih dojmova.

----------


## Joe

Evo ja sam danas vozila 120 na autocesti, preticala, uključivala se i all that jazz, i nisam se preznojila!!! :D 
smile8, daj si vremena. Možeš ti to.

----------


## mamuška

*Joe* koja si ti  8) !!!!!!  :D odlično
ja još uvijek nemam m...a  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Loryblue

dok se nisam odlučila naučit vozit i krenit u školu bojala sam se vožnje ko vraga.
nakon prvog sata vožnje u auto školi strah je ko rukom nestao.
danas obožavam vozit, šta brže i jače auto meni draže i ugodnije vozit.  :Grin:  
jedina panika mi je bila nakon sudara (nisam ga ja izazvala) kako sjest ponovo u auto. ali kad je sve prošlo i policija odradila posao, fino sam skupila hrabrosti, upalila svoje vozilo i prvo se otišla okupat na more. da nisam odma sila za volan ko zna bi li opet vozila.
ja bez auta ne znam dobro funkcionirat. i cilu trudnoću sam, sa drobom do zuba i pretjeranim viškom kila stalno vozila.

----------


## Lutonjica

> Evo ja sam danas vozila 120 na autocesti, preticala, uključivala se i all that jazz, i nisam se preznojila!!! :D 
> smile8, daj si vremena. Možeš ti to.


whoooh bejbe genijalno!!!!

----------


## smile8

Ideeeeeeeees  Joe!!!! 120 na sat!!!! Juuuuuuuupiiiiiiiiii.

Bravo curo!  8)

----------


## smile8

Ja odustala prosli tjedan nakon 5.sata. Islo mi je sasvim ok, bila sam dosta zadovoljna sa sobom, ali pojavili se neki problemi, davno nerijeseni, pa eto odlucih jos pocekati, ne znam koliko,ah.
 :Embarassed:

----------


## Zeera

Dva puta sam pročitala ovu temu...... malo sam se sad okuražila.

Naime, i ja sam jedna od onih koji su položili davnih dana, ali zbog nekakvog  bedastog straha nisam vozila.
Tj. jesam ali vrlo, vrlo rijetko. A sada su mi se neke stvari zakomplicirale, i nema mi druge nego polako sjedati za volan.

Ovih par neradnih dana iskoristit ćemo za obnovu znanja. MM je obećao da ćemo polako početi s vožnjom po velikom parkiralištu a onda laganini na cestu. 
čega se ja zapravo bojim nije mi baš posve jasno ?! 
 :/  Pretpostavljam, da me je najviše strah onih kamikaza koji jure ko muhe bez glave. Na svoje ponašanje i reakcije mogu utjecati, ali na druge sudionike u prometu ne mogu i to je ono što me zapravo najviše plaši. 
Moram to nekako pregrmiti.... moram.... moram.....

----------


## smile8

Zeera, zaista vrijedi ono pravilo- sto vise vozis manje se bojis, i na kraju postanes vozac, cool za volanom, koji uziva voziti. Vidjet ces, prekrasno je voziti. sretno   :Heart:

----------


## Zeera

Hvala smile8.   :Kiss:  , valjda će s vremenom postati lakše.

----------

Ja sam jučer nakon pauze od tri mjeseca opet sjela u auto, sa stavom, odlučna sam i naučit ću voziti tako dobro da me neće biti strah što je žabica sa mnom. I odvozila sat i pol dok me noga nije zabolila od stiskanja spojke.
Sutra opet imam blok sat sa instruktorom, a nakon toga prelazimo u MOJ auto. Zadovoljna sam s vožnjom, puno vježbe i za koji tjedan ćemo šef i ja u život. 
Kako vi cure?

----------


## Candy

Skužajte, to sam bila ja.   :Razz:

----------


## gejsha

ja s mojom voznjom nikad nisam imala problema   :Grin:

----------


## Candy

> ja s mojom voznjom nikad nisam imala problema


Ovo mi je kao da netko na podforumu o djeci nespavačima priča o tome kako njegovo dijete spava cijelu noć. Ali, ajde,  8) .

----------


## Joe

Ja nikako da ozbiljnije prodrajvam jer mi je auto na moru  :Grin:  a planirala sam. Kad se auto vrati krećem.

----------


## Candy

> Ja nikako da ozbiljnije prodrajvam jer mi je auto na moru  a planirala sam. Kad se auto vrati krećem.


Kad? Datum molim.   :Grin:

----------


## Joe

Nadam se danas popodne ili sutra ujutro. Naime s autom se vraća i moja princeza.

----------


## Anci

Ja sam danas sjela u auto nakon 4 god- prestala vozit kad sam prvi put ostala trudna, pa drugi put... Danas me MM natjerao. Djeca su me zbunjeno gledal zašto sjedim gdje tata inače sjedi...

----------


## Candy

Nitko se već duže vrijeme ne javlja. Svi voze pa nemaju vremena?  :D 
JA vozim. Jedna ja kojoj je vožnja trauma živa. Polako, pomalo ali skoro svaki dan. I sinčića vozim i zasad nam ok ide. 
Javite se, cure.   :Love:

----------


## Lutonjica

ja i dalje vozim, sve 5   :Grin:

----------


## Irchi

Položila sam vozački prije 9,5 godina i tek nedavno počela voziti. Morala sam. MM je promijenio posao i ja idem po Tina u vrtić inače bi tamo bio do 18 h. 

Živimo na brdu i nemam baš lak put(cesta je uska i zavojita), ali nekako ide. Prošla sam skupa s MM jednom put od vrtića do doma i od tada svaki dan vozim. Mm odveze T. i ostavi auto pred vrtićem. 

I sad nakon mjesec dana mi titraju leptirići kad pomislim da moram voziti, ali jako sma zadovoljna i sretna što sam konačno provozila. :D

----------


## smile8

Ja i dalje ne vozim   :Laughing:  .

----------


## Joe

Ja vozim jednom mjesečno pa još lagano imam tremu. Pretpostavljam da će prestati kad počnem češće voziti. Ne dam se ja tako lako 8)

----------


## Vishnja

Bas ste me pronasle s temom...
Kad neko sa punih 38 resi da nauci voznju, to bas i ne ide tako lako...
Odvozala sam polovinu, napredujem mravljim korakom. Desi se da vozim sasvim dobro, ali se dogadja da pravim i grozne greske. U principu, svidja mi se osecaj dok sam za volanom, ali se osecam tako bespomocno kad izgubim kontrolu i instruktor preuzme komande. Ipak, verujem da nisam izgubljen slucaj, samo mi treba jos puuuuno vezbe...

----------


## Joe

mogli bismo osnovati virtualnu grupu potpore  :Love:  
znam kako ti je, ne daj se Ines  :Grin:

----------


## Candy

> mogli bismo osnovati virtualnu grupu potpore


O, da.   :Love:

----------


## Joe

Evo ja na primjer  :Grin:  trebam danas voziti do NSB od centra. Javnim prijevozom mi nema smisla kad već imam auto. A da me veseli, baš i ne. 
Ustvari nemam pojma kako da steknem vozačku praksu i da konačno počnem opušteno i bez treme voziti kad živim u centru i em mi je sve na pješačkoj udaljenosti, em je u centru tlaka tražiti parking.
Lastane, što da radim?  :Saint:

----------


## tanja_b

> Ustvari nemam pojma kako da steknem vozačku praksu i da konačno počnem opušteno i bez treme voziti kad živim u centru i em mi je sve na pješačkoj udaljenosti, em je u centru tlaka tražiti parking.
> Lastane, što da radim?


Isti problem.
Protekle 2 godine vozila sam svaki dan Andreja teti čuvalici i natrag. Mislila sam da ću time steći kakvu-takvu praksu (naročito gurajući se kroz trešnjevačke čepove), ali ma kakvi! Jedva sam dočekala da krene u vrtić koji nam je pred nosom. I tako sad opet ne vozim   :Embarassed:  
I MM sad rjeđe vozi, jer više uopće ne idemo autom na posao. Gužve su takve da nam je elegantnije ići tramvajem (odnosno, MM ide biciklom).
U stvari, nije mi tolika tlaka sama vožnja, nego parkiranje... užas živi! A s parkirnim mjestima je u gradu (i dalje od centra) sve gore i gore.

----------

i ja bih podršku  :Love:  

Joe, motiviraj se nekom relacijom gdje ima više smisla ići autom...

ja pravu motivaciju nikako da nađem jer vrtić i špeceraj obavlja MM, pored radnog mjesta mi je koma za parkirati, u centar mi je lakše vlakom, plac i CC1 su mi dovoljno blizu za ići pješice itd itd...

jedino veći šoping, pa Jarun i poneki izlet su mi stvarno problematični bez auta, pa mislim ipak nešto poduzeti za vrijeme praznika (bit ću par dana na GO)

----------


## Ailish

a baš sam se uvijek čudila tko su ti koji se zaborave logirati  :Embarassed:

----------


## Asimon

Bog cure, samo se javljam kao podrška svima koji se spremaju u nove "okršaje"  s vožnjom.   :Love:  

Vishnja, hrabro naprijed! Ništa se nemoj "izmotavati" na godine!   :Kiss:  
Meni je uzor moja svekrva koja je u 56 odlučila da je vrijeme da ona napokon počne voziti i položila vozački. Žena već dvije godine vozi stalno i bez ikakvih problema!   :Heart:  

A ja ne vozim, spremam se ponovo....svaki dan....

----------

Asimon, draga, hvala na podrsci   :Heart:  . :D  za svekrvu, svaka joj cast!
Sutra ponovo vozim i drmaju me dvojni osecaji- radujem se jer mi se svidja osecaj za volanom, a strepim jer mi se cini da instruktor vec polako gubi strpljenje, a moje se greske ponavljaju. Cini mi se da se tu nazire novi problem - tihi podsmeh koji se javlja kada pogresim i koji , znam, ne bi trebalo da me dotice, ali mi ipak smeta. Izgleda da cu se morati postaviti malo ostrije, pa mozda i razmisliti o promeni instruktora (mada je ovaj tehnicki savrsen), jer mi se bas ne dopada atmosfera u autu gde ja ispadam totalni kreten posle svakog loseg poteza...

----------

juhuu, to sam ja, Vishnja!

----------


## Candy

*Višnja*, ja sam sa svojim instruktorom odvozila nekih 7 sati unutar kojih sam dobila toliko potrebnog samopouzdanja i znanja. Radi se o mladom dečku s puno strpljenja koji mi je rekao najbolju stvar:
Svaki drugi čovjek na cesti vozi gore od tebe. Ti ne voziš opasno, što je najgore što možeš napraviti? Da ti se ugasi auto? Pa što, ponovno ga upališ i kreneš dalje. 
I stalno si to ponavljam.   :Smile:  
Cure, i ja izbjegavam voziti sama po novim turama, parking je srednja žalost, ali namjerno se tjeram voziti. I svakom novom vožnjom se osjećam sve bolje (iako još ne posve ugodno). 
 :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## Vishnja

Da, samopouzdanje je mozda i kljucna stvar u voznji, svesna sam toga.
Ono je danas kod mene na prilicno visokim granama jer sam vozila dosta dobro. Brzina i automatizam su ono sto mi najvise nedostaje, a to se, znam, stice vezbom. Dakle, voziti, voziti i samo voziti...

----------


## sajbermama

Ja mogu voziti samo kad netko sjedi odozada s malim, sama ga ne vozim, bojim se jer se dere i pokusava izaci iz sjedalice pa mi paranoja

----------


## dane

Drage  cure ,
moj najveci strah je bila voznja.Zasto?Mojbart  je  poginuo u prometnoj  a s voj 21.rodjendan ,ni  kriv  , ni  duzan pijani  tatin  sin ga pokupio.
Trebalo mi je sest  godina da sjednem za  volan i svaki dan sam  sve  bolja i  bolja .Vozim  vec  2 odine  malo me   strah  ovih  LAautoputeva   koji imaju sest traka  a  svi jure  ko ludi ali moram  i idem  dalje.Imam  jos problem  sto se N dere  u  autu  i dere  pustim mu Arsena ili Gibu to ga smiruje a i mene .
Svima  vama koje se bojite zelim  da se oslobodite ali jedino ako vozite  strah ce  nestati i lijepo je  biti i u tom  pogledu   neovisan ides kad  hoces i gdje  hoces  zato cure samo  hrabro  i  polako  :Heart:

----------


## dane

Drage  cure ,
moj najveci strah je bila voznja.Zasto?Mojbart  je  poginuo u prometnoj  a s voj 21.rodjendan ,ni  kriv  , ni  duzan pijani  tatin  sin ga pokupio.
Trebalo mi je sest  godina da sjednem za  volan i svaki dan sam  sve  bolja i  bolja .Vozim  vec  2 odine  malo me   strah  ovih  LAautoputeva   koji imaju sest traka  a  svi jure  ko ludi ali moram  i idem  dalje.Imam  jos problem  sto se N dere  u  autu  i dere  pustim mu Arsena ili Gibu to ga smiruje a i mene .
Svima  vama koje se bojite zelim  da se oslobodite ali jedino ako vozite  strah ce  nestati i lijepo je  biti i u tom  pogledu   neovisan ides kad  hoces i gdje  hoces  zato cure samo  hrabro  i  polako  :Heart:

----------


## Vishnja

Da "podignem" temu iz pepela lepom vescu...
Polozila sam vozacki i trudim se da vozim sto cesce... Pocetna nesigurnost u skretanju, parkiranju, prestrojavanju polako se gubi - voznjom. 
Nadam se da cu za nekih desetak dana doci do faze kada cu moci svoje princezice posaditi pozadi u AS i krenuti u skolu, vrtic, na posao...
Odavno cekam taj trenutak.

----------


## asantova@htnet-dsl

ajme,kako sam se samo našla u ovim nezgodnim pričama o vožnji,strahu,natezanju s mužem,kompliciranju najbanalnijih stvari. Ovako,vozačka dugo 10 godina,rodila 1. dijete ne vozim,drugo dijete milion komplikacija i bolesti,odlasci specijalistima-plan i strategija kad je mm slobodan,ili uzimanje slobodnog dana.Fizikalna terapija 2 puta tjedno do zauvijek,naravno dopodne,auto u dvorištu,a ja i dalje,unatoč svim mogućim kompliokacijama,molim vozača za moj auto! Dokle tako ne znam-ali kada ću ja samajavascript**:emoticon(' :Crying or Very sad: ') sjesti u auto...hm... ne vjerujem uskoro.POMAGAJTEjavascript**:emoticon(' :Crying or Very sad: ')

----------


## Joe

Moram, moram, MORAM SE POHVALITI!!!!!
Vozila sam do Istre i natrag (bez djece doduše), preživjela, i dakle savladala svoj najveći strah!!!  :D  Baš sam ponosna na sebe  :Love:

----------


## Vishnja

> Moram, moram, MORAM SE POHVALITI!!!!!
> Vozila sam do Istre i natrag (bez djece doduše), preživjela, i dakle savladala svoj najveći strah!!!  :D  Baš sam ponosna na sebe


Bravo, Joe!
I ja sam vec prekaljeni vozac- vozim skoro svaki dan, sve se cesce odlucujem da podjem putanjama kojima pre nisam. Osecaj je odlican, kao da imam krila pa svuda stizem! Jos pustim i finu muzikicu, pa nekad i glasno pevam (sva sreca pa me niko ne cuje  :Wink:

----------


## bilbo7

Evo i mene! Ja sam polagala prije braka (dakle 10 godina), ali me instruktor tražio da uplatim još sati iz vožnje, pa ja rekla - neću baš, ja mislim da vozim dobro, ali mi on nije htio poslati komisiju. Tak sam ostala bez vozačke sve do prije tri-četiri godine, kad sam sve obnovila i dobila i tu titulu MLADI VOZAČ (hehe, sa 30!). Vozila - samo sa svadbi kad je muž imal preveč supera u svom rezervoaru! I onda su zaredale vanškolske aktivnosti - tae-kwondo, muzička, roditeljski, pa prošle godine pripreme za pričest..I tak jedne nedjelje kad sam jurila sa klincem u crkvu, uzela ključeva i odvezla se ko Niki Lauda (doduše, sa cukanjem i kočenjem), sparkirala na mjestu gdje oko mene nije bilo nikoga i stigla na vrijeme! Ajme, što su mi se noge tresle! A kak me koljeno boljelo - sve od ukočenosti i straha! I što sada radim? Vozim se javnim prijevozom, ali čim uhvatim priliku, sjednem na mjesto vozača, imam svoj ključ, upalim auto i čekam muža da sjedne pored mene! Ispočetka me samo značajno znao pogledati, a sad mu je to normalno. Jedino još kinka zna reći: A neeću da mama vozi, hoću da bude pored mene!, dok klinac odmah kaže: Pusti mamu, i ona mora vježbati voziti! 
Cure, samo hrabro!

----------


## M&A

ja vec polako prelazim u veterane - zahvaljujuci MM  :Love:  !

moja prica : kako sam polozila i kako sam pobijedila strah od autoputa
odlagala sam upis u autoskolu jer jedno dijete malo,pa drugo se tek rodilo,pa trazila tisucu izgovora...dok MM jedan dan onako usputno uz kavu mi priopci da me upisao u autoskolu.
ja ostala :shock: ,al krenula i polozila bez problema.
dobila vozacku '98. al da mi se vozilo bas i nije,a kad god zovem MM da me odveze nekud odgovori mi- imas dozvolu pa vozi!  :Razz:  
i pocela sam pomalo,lokalne voznje od par km,skokni do trgovine,skokni do mame... gradska voznja  ok,al autoput ni blizu!!! 
ljeto '04. krecemo na godisnji,do odredista skoro 2000km,a skoro 1800km - autoput!
dva vozaca u autu,al MM vozi sam- ja se ne priblizavam volanu!
pokusava me nagovoriti,te bole ga oci,te ledja...ja gluha ko top.
stanemo na odmoriste,popijemo kavu,zapalimo po jednu,i on mi da kljuceve i kaze-ako ces vozit vozi,ili nazad ili naprijed,ja dalje ne mogu!
 :Rolling Eyes:  jesam li imala izbora? 
sjela sam za volan,noge su mi se tresle i polako...izasla na autoput.
nakon deset minuta ukocenosti osjecala sam se sve opustenije,a neki glas je u meni ponavljao "ja vozim,na autoputu...vozim!!!
i bila sam ponosna sama na sebe.
od tada vozim bez obzira jeli poljski put ili autoput,uzivam u voznji i drago mi je kad se prilikom putovanja mozemo mijenjati za volanom.
nitko se ne umori,brze stignemo i sve pet.

zato cure samo naprijed .
uostalom dokazano je da su zene bolji vozaci od muskaraca :D

----------


## NatasaM...

prijavljujem se u drustvo (ne)vozacica: polozila prije 1 godina, imala prometnu...

pocela sam s muzem polako 1 put tjedno voziti po malo prometnom putu, za sada mi je maximum 30km/h, nadam se da cu uskoro izaci i na pravu cestu

----------


## iva1602

Konačno jedna tema gdje mogu istresti dušu pošteno  :Smile:   položila sam prije 9 godina i nikad posslije toga sjela za volan.Muž me vozi kud god treba, prvo ujutro mene na posao, malog u vrtić a onda ide on na posao... katastrofa.Ne mogu pobijediti taj strah ali moram se pohvaliti da sam jučer prvi put sjela za volan, doduše po makadamskom putu ne po cesti, i vozila na na nagovor muža! strašno me strah, ništa više ne znam, auto mi se gasi, ne mogu izjednačit kuplung i gas... ma koma... a o šaltanju da ni ne govorim... ali uglavnom kako bilo, vozila sam i to je napredak! DODUŠE samo prva,druga,kreni,stani... ali i to je početak. Dobila sam volju ali strah je ogroman i ne znam kako da ga se oslobodim... ne mogu se zamislit na cesti s drugim autima ispred sebe... užas... ne mogu procijeniti ni širinu vozila, bojim se da ne odem u grabu ili na suprotnu traku...   Ima li uopće nade za mene.... 

Uz to mi je vozačka zbog nošenja naočala istekla prije 3 god a s obzirom da nisam vozila nisam je ni mjenjala... hoću li platit kaznu kakvu kad je budem mijenjala? mislim , nisam uopće vozila s tom vozačkom, nikad... 

Vidim da svi hvalite Marani školu,meni je predaleko jer nisam u zg.

----------


## IvanaR

Iva potpuno te razumem! Ja sam polozila pre 3 god i nakon toga nikada nisam sela da vozim. Nisam imala svoj auto, a nisam imala hrabrosti da vozim tudji. Onda smo pre godinu i po kupili auto. Prvo sam bila trudna, pa je beba bila mala, pa je bila zima...Tek ovog leta sam prvi put sela sa muzem da vozim. Veruj mi da nisam umela ni da pokrenem auto dok mi on nije objasnio kako. Onda smo resili da je najbolje da uzmem dodatne casove. Tih 10-ak casova mi je puno znacilo. Prvo uci te profesionalac, koji ima razradjen metod kako da te nauci. Drugo u autu imate duple komande, pa ako ti nesto i pogresis, tu je on da odreaguje. To mi je ulivalo sigurnost. Da se razumemo, nisam preko noci postala neki sjajni vozac. Sada smem da vozim samo ako pored mene sedi neko iskusniji. Ali polako, prevazici cu i to. 
Samo budi uporna i vezbaj sto cesce i sve ce to samo doci na mesto. Ja u svakom slucaju preporucujem i strucnu pomoc, a mm je izracunao da nam je jeftinije da platimo casove nego da on placa novi menjac, kvacilo itd...  :Embarassed:  (samo da napoenem da nista od toga nisam unistila ni na instruktorovim kolima  :Saint:  )

----------


## krojachica

Evo da kažem i ja svoje iskustvo, možda ohrabrim druge.
Moj vozački staž ima velike rupe tj. prekide (nisam imala svoj auto,
imala bebu, pa drugu) s time da sam ja u trudnoćama baš inteznivno vozila
jer mi je inače bilo zlo.
Uglavnom zadnji prekid je trajao oko 3 godine, u kojem sam periodu možda 
par puta vozila i to van grada i po autoputu.
Vožnja po gradu i to još s djecom mi je bila prevelika strava u koju se nikako 
nisam upuštala. Blokada.
I eto odlučila ja uzeti nekoliko sati dodatne vožnje sa instruktorom i onda mi
on kaže jedan koristan savjet: sjedni ti u auto navećer, kad u gradu
nema puno prometa i u miru prođi sve one ceste kojima ćeš se kretati.
I tako se ja par puta vozila sama, kad bi stavila djecu spavat, a MM bio doma.
Čak mi se i svidjelo da mogu i obaviti neki kasniji šoping ako ih stavim spavat
malo ranije.
Što je najvažnije oslobodila sam se straha od vožnje djece jer znam da uvijek
kad je nešto u prometu napeto mogu usporiti, pristati dok se stvar ne raščisti.

----------


## Beti3

Kako mi forum šteka, slučajno sam naletila na ovu temu. 

Kod mene je situacija upravo suprotna. Ja UŽIVAM VOZITI aute. Voziti po gradu, voziti po autocesti, voziti baš svuda. Jedva sam bila dočekala osamnaesti rođendan da dobijem vozačku i od tada vozim i vozim godinama. I sebe i djecu. Meni nije ništa sjesti u auto i ići službeno u Veneciju ( iz Ri) pa tako par puta tjedno. Užitak u vožnji talijanskim autocestama mi je nenadoknadiv. Još kad dobijem "pravi" auto!! Vrrruuummmm.

 Nikad ne pretjerujem u brzini. Silno sam pažljiv vozač, ali da volim malo brže, volim. Ali nikad nisam platila kaznu ni u Hr ni u inozemstvu. I nikad nisam imala sudar. Jednom sam posklizala na ledu (na cesti uz more, gdje ga nije bilo za očekivati), ali samo sam imala manju štetu na svom autu. A prešla sam stotine tisuća km, jer sam par godina vozila honorarno vrlo razne aute.

Da vam se pohvalim da sam lani u jednom danu išla na dubrovački aerodrom i nazad u Rijeku ( autom, ne avionom), stigla i jesti i piti kavu, vozeći i uz more i autocestom. To je oko 1100-1200 km.

Kad osjetim volan, ja sam u svom elementu. Kad sam tužna-vozim, kad sam sretna-vozim. Kad je muž u autu- ne vozim, vozi on. Za mene je vožnja solo aktivnost.  :Grin: 
Kad su djeca, brzina je manja, muzika tiša. Ali užitak-isti.

----------


## rossa

a ja spadam u nevozače s vozačkom.a imam je 16 godina. isuse! nisam ni znala da je toliko prošlo.
imamo samo jedno auto koje MD vozi jer daleko radi pa i nemam neku priliku. (koji dobar izgovor)
Prije jedno par godina sam uzela 7-8 sati počela voziti, pa je došla zima, pa je MD ima saobraćajnu pa smo kupili novi auto pa je mene bila frka da ću ga negdi rasbiti.
Pa sam ostala trudna i bilo me strah, pa se rodila Mo pa nisam htjela s njom u auto.rf
Proške godine je Md sta nasred magistrale i reka vozi. Nakon 20 km ja sam bilA umorna ko da sam dva dana kopala. I bilo bi mi puno lakše vikendom se negdi zaletiti ili kad se on vrati s posla, ali strah me rotora koji ispred kuće i ovih brzih cesta tipa držićeva i avenija dubrovnik sa osamsto traka i prestrojavanjem.
Meni dovoljna brzina 60km/h. Morat ću i ja polako po kvartu. ali vidim da nisam sama. Odma mi je lakše

----------


## MamBa04

Oj!
 I ja se vec jako dugo mucim sa strahom od voznje.
Znam za skolu Marani vec neko vrijeme al nikako krenuti.
Nika ti spominjes instruktora Marija. Jesi li bila zadovoljna nacinom na koji te ucio vozioti?
Da li danas vozis?
Jel znas da li jos uvijek postoje?

----------


## rossa

evo ja i dalje vozim samo po novom zagrebu  :Smile:  Ali vozim svaki dan, naučila sam se prestrojavati, parkiranje mi je malo bolje. Još da se u grad zaputim, gdje će bi biti kraj.

----------


## Beti3

Ja bih mogla biti "doula" za učiti voziti one koje imaju vozačku i strah. :Grin:

----------


## mayato

Ja sam u prometnoj prije 11 god. izgubila oko. Bila sam suvozač, a vozač je skrivio nesreću.
Nakon toga sam došla u Zagreb i upisala se na vozački, baš za inat...
Položila sam 2003. i od tada nisam sjela za volan.
Vuče me želja da vozim, očajnički bih htjela, ali se toliko bojim da neznam kako se toga riješiti...

----------


## Freja

> Oj!
>  I ja se vec jako dugo mucim sa strahom od voznje.
> Znam za skolu Marani vec neko vrijeme al nikako krenuti.
> Nika ti spominjes instruktora Marija. Jesi li bila zadovoljna nacinom na koji te ucio vozioti?
> Da li danas vozis?
> Jel znas da li jos uvijek postoje?


Marani ne postoji već nekoliko godina.

----------


## luci07

> Ja bih mogla biti "doula" za učiti voziti one koje imaju vozačku i strah.


Jel ti usput skoknut do karlovca na doularenje? :Grin:

----------


## kokolet

drage moje...vi ste barem položile. ja polažem već tri godine, mislim sve sam odvozila, i pala radi neke gluposti. onda je došlo lito, pa nakon toga ispiti na faksu, pa sam onda napravila ogromnu pauzu, toliko da sam morala ponovno napravit liječnički. onda sam opet počela uzela 15 sati, platila sve i dva sata prije prijave ispita dobila sam posao na otoku, pa sam ostavila to kad se vratim. u međuvremenu sam ostala trudna i sad sam evo i rodila drugo i još nisam položila.sramota. strah me i bacila sam puste novce na sate vožnje, a auto mi tako triba, jer zapravo nisam tip osobe koja voli ovisiti o nekome, pa čak ni o mužu. nadam se ću uskoro odlučiti i to rješiti :Sad:

----------


## trampolina

Ja duuugo nisam vozila, par godina sigurno.

Onog trena kad mi je voda došla do grla provozila sam bez ikakvog problema, na ture od 200km dnevno.

Sad sam zmaj, rutina čini čuda  :Smile:

----------


## mala-vila

ja volim voziti, ali mi je orjentacija u prostoru UŽAS ŽIVI! uvijek se izgubim, moram na pamet nauciti rute da s ene bi gubila, u mojoj glavi šteka to povezivanje, jednostavno nemam kliker za orjentaciju u prostoru. ono sto mene fascinira je to sto mene to uopce ne obashrabruje u voznji- izgubim se, ok, okrenem se i probam ponovno, ponekad i vise puta za redom i uopče mi nije bed (osim vremenski jer kasnim). recite da to nije ludost?!

----------


## Beti3

Nije ludost, zašto. Svatko je drugačiji, glavno da stigneš.
Meni je to malo neshvatljivo, jer ja uvijek znam gdje sam, kao da mi je GPS ugrađen.

----------


## mala-vila

blago tebi i svima takvima, ja imam pravi hendikep sto se orjentacije tice, ali to mi je vise smijesno nego se zivciram- i mojoj okolini

----------


## rossa

> Ja sam u prometnoj prije 11 god. izgubila oko. Bila sam suvozač, a vozač je skrivio nesreću.
> Nakon toga sam došla u Zagreb i upisala se na vozački, baš za inat...
> Položila sam 2003. i od tada nisam sjela za volan.
> Vuče me želja da vozim, očajnički bih htjela, ali se toliko bojim da neznam kako se toga riješiti...


možda najbolje da kreneš samo s jednom rutom. tako sam ja sad počela. Kuća, vrtić i nazad doma. Znam curu koja je uzela sate i 10ak sati vozila jednu te istu rutu - vrtić, posao, vrtić, kući. tu stekneš neku sigurnost pa je onda dalje puno lakše.
Mene je isto bila frka na početku (nakon 17 godina ja sam nedavno prvi put sama sjela u auto), ali više bi me držalo prije nego uđem u auto. JEdnom kad uđem i vežem se, krećem svojom rutom i to me umiri. Skoro mjesec dana je MD sjedio do mene dok sam ja vozila do vrtića i onda nazad do naselja. Tu bi ga iskrcala da ide na posao, a ja bi sama napravila još 400 metara po naselju. Po dijete sam u vrtić išla busom.
Moj brat je umra od smija kad sam mu ja oposala svoju prvu samostalnu vožnju s djetetom -od Kajzerice do Velesajma. Nema ni 500 metara, a ja sam imala sve moguće scenarije u glavi. Ispalo je dobro jer ulaz s naše strane nije radio pa sam ja "hrabro" produžila okolo do sljedećeg.
Dobro je poznavati rutu kojom ćeš ići, bar u početku. Kad znaš gdje se prestrojiti i slično, možeš više paziti na druge vozače.
Samo hrabro

----------


## Peterlin

> ja volim voziti, ali mi je orjentacija u prostoru UŽAS ŽIVI! uvijek se izgubim, moram na pamet nauciti rute da s ene bi gubila, u mojoj glavi šteka to povezivanje, jednostavno nemam kliker za orjentaciju u prostoru. ono sto mene fascinira je to sto mene to uopce ne obashrabruje u voznji- izgubim se, ok, okrenem se i probam ponovno, ponekad i vise puta za redom i uopče mi nije bed (osim vremenski jer kasnim). recite da to nije ludost?!


Bez brige, ima nas još s tak traljavom orijentacijom... Ja uvijek moram dobro paziti ako sam u nepoznatom gradu (i tada obično mm vozi, a ja gledam i pamtim) ali po poznatom terenu nema nikakvih problema. I dobro zapamtim sve trikove, pa mi je jednom kolegica rekla da vozim "ko taksist" jer sam prošla nekom neobičnom rutom štajaznam prema aerodromu. Naravno, nisam se sama sjetila, nekoliko godina vozio me na takva mjesta šefov službeni vozač, pa sam zapamtila. Ali čak i u rodnom gradu nedajbog da me ostaviš u nekom novom naselju, izgubila bih se garant. Tak mi je od djetinjstva. Čak se i moja djeca puno bolje orijentiraju, naročito stariji (mlađi je sličniji meni, ali opet bolji). Ipak, to me nikada nije spriječilo da putujem i sama i s drugima. Karta u džep i udri...

Eh, da, što se vožnje tiče - kome treba malo sigurnosti nakon dulje pauze, može se u autoškoli upisati dodatne sate vožnje. Ja sam to svojevremeno namjeravala, ali sam odustala i uzdala se u svoje snage (i u svoju kumu koja je išla sa mnom i držala mi strah, he he he...)

----------


## Jurana

> Bez brige, ima nas još s tak traljavom orijentacijom...


A ja tek. A što je najgore, ja budem čvrsto uvjerena da znam kuda treba ići i onda se, naravno, pokaže da je krivi put.
Jako sam se bojala vožnje ispočetka. Jednom kad sam morala ići po nećak (u istom gradu), prethodnu noć sam svu sanjala kako vozim. Danas ni ne znam da vozim.
Samo ne bih vozila po centru Zagreba ako ne moram.

----------


## anima

Položila sam prije 12 god. I rekla sam, il ću vozit il neću. Mislim da nema ništa od povremene vožnje. I nakon tih silnih godina, kupili mi MENI auto. Mjesec dana sam vozila s mm i onda sama. Isprva sam imala tremu, i sad mi nije svejedno kad imam nepoznatu rutu, ali sam hrabra, i upućujem se svugdje odlučna da to savladam. Vozim 5 mjeseci. Da ne pričam kad sam pošla vozit sama da se nisam znala kak treba sparkati. Ali iskustvo čini čuda. Samo hrabro cure, i vozite što više, svaki dan, različite rute.

----------


## anima

Moram reći da je moja curka bila jaaaaako ponosna da i njena mama vozi  :Heart:

----------


## Peterlin

> Moram reći da je moja curka bila jaaaaako ponosna da i njena mama vozi


Ovo je najbolja motivacija! Osim toga, jako puno znači kad se nikome ne moraš moliti...

----------


## Alkemicarka

Cure samo hrabro!
Položila sam prije 8 godina. Miš ima 4 godine, a nisam bila vozila od prije trudnoće.
Ovo ljeto nas je zadesila tragedija, moj muž je iznenada preminuo. 2 dana poslije sprovoda sam krenula voziti auto za koji nikad nisam sjela za volan. Sa svekrom sam odvozila cca 15-tak sati. Ne usudim se baš svugdje, posebno ako neki dio ne poznam ni pješke, ali malo po malo. Vrtić nam je pod nosom, ali do posla, dućana, svekra i svekrve.

Srce mi naraste kad mi miš kaže kad se parkiram u podzemnu u CC1: Mama jako sam ponosan na tebe, super si parkirala.

----------


## kokolet

evo i ja sam napravila korak protiv straha. nakon šta sam pročitala postove i iskustva, zvala sam instruktora i u ponediljak krećem, nadam se ovaj put da ću odvozit ravno do dozvole.

----------


## Bodulica

Bravo za sve cure koje su se odvažile i krenule voziti :Klap: 

Ja sam jedna od onih koje taj vozački nije pretjerano zanimao jer živim u relativno malom gradu, a i mm me bez pogovora vozika svukuda, ali se nekako mislim da bi mi ta dozvola ipak olakšala neke svakodnevne situacije.

Stoga me zanima ima li uopće smisla otići polagati nekome tko nije baš nešto motorički spretan?

Naime, smotana sam, a s druge strane prilično oprezna i nesklona rizicima.

Da li ima koja od vas da se prepoznaje u mojim riječima, a da se ipak odvažila na vožnju?

Evo, 40 mi je u g*zici, ali me ovo pitanje kopka već duže vrijeme. S druge strane imam preko nekoliko prijateljica čije vozačke godinama stoje u nekakvim ladicama, a nije to baš mala lova da je dam za  komad papira koji mi kasnije neće biti od nekakve koristi.

Zato, smotane i oprezne...dajte koju riječ ohrabrenja :Grin:

----------


## Bodulica

E da, zaboravila sam dodati da mi je i orijentacija u prostoru katastrofalna :Sad: 

Kad mm parkira u one podzemne garaže, a meni naknadno zatreba nešto iz auta trebate samo vidjeti koliko se vrtim okolo dok ne pronađem auto. :Grin: 

Može li se i to popraviti ili da prestanem razmišljati o vožnji?

----------


## Beti3

Ne bih te htjela obeshrabriti, ali ako sama misliš da ti ne bi išlo, možda da ipak poslušaš samu sebe. 

Ili da probaš negdje gdje nema saobraćaja, ne na cesti nego u nekom dvorištu, uz muža, kako ti ide osjećaj prostora, znaš li koliko i kada okrenuti volan. 
Orijentacija nije tako bitna, kupiš GPS i on te vodi. Važniji su refleksi, kako reagiraš u neočekivanim situacijama koje su u gradskom prometu česte. 

Vozački ispit je oko tisuću eura ako se otprve položi. ( to je oko 350 vožnji Cameo taxijem :Grin: )

Mene vožnja veseli i zato vozim. Mislim da svatko tko želi voziti to i može. Uz dužan oprez i poštivanje pravila.

I da dodam, uskoro ćeš imati još dva vozača u obitelji pa će te imati tko voziti kamo god želiš. A mladi jedva dočekaju da voze mamu jer im je to prilika da sjednu za volan. Vlastito iskusto.

----------


## laumi

> Bravo za sve cure koje su se odvažile i krenule voziti
> 
> Ja sam jedna od onih koje taj vozački nije pretjerano zanimao jer živim u relativno malom gradu, a i mm me bez pogovora vozika svukuda, ali se nekako mislim da bi mi ta dozvola ipak olakšala neke svakodnevne situacije.
> 
> Stoga me zanima ima li uopće smisla otići polagati nekome tko nije baš nešto motorički spretan?
> 
> Naime, smotana sam, a s druge strane prilično oprezna i nesklona rizicima.
> 
> Da li ima koja od vas da se prepoznaje u mojim riječima, a da se ipak odvažila na vožnju?
> ...


evo me. orijentacija u prostoru katastrofa, koordinacija katastrofa, strah od vožnje golem i pregolem (s laganim napadajima panike).
odgađala sam autoškolu 10 godina. proljetos me MM upisao i samo rekao jedan dan: U ponedjeljak ti počinje tečaj u autoškoli.

teoriju sam položila otprve, a na obuci iz vožnje sam bila katastrofalna. fulavala ulice u koje sam trebala skrenuti, ulazila u krivi smjer i tako. svašta je bilo. a sve zbog straha najviše. iako su mi skoro otprve išle stvari koje su većini problem, parkiranje i kretanje pod ručnom.

vožnju sam položila iz trećeg pokušaja, tek onda kad sam se suočila s tim strahom koji me kočio i krenula ga rješavati. vožnja se odmah popravila kad sam se naučila nositi sa strahom. sad vozim skoro svakodnevno i ne mogu vjerovati da sam radila toliku frku oko vožnje.


tako da toplo preporučam svima koji se dvoume da barem probaju.


u cijelom tom procesu meni se poboljšala koncentracija i snalaženje u prostoru, a i samopouzdanje mi je poraslo.

----------


## trampolina

> tako da toplo preporučam svima koji se dvoume da barem probaju.
> 
> 
> u cijelom tom procesu meni se poboljšala koncentracija i snalaženje u prostoru, a i samopouzdanje mi je poraslo.


Moje preporuke, također. Mogle bi se iznenaditi koliko koliko vam stvari idu od ruke bolje nego što mislite.

A i dobro se suočiti sa strahovima.

----------


## Freja

U dijelu straha, potpisujem *laumi*. Imam dobru sposobnost orijentacije, ali strah je bio strašan. I ne mogu reći da je nestao, ali je pod kontrolom - tj. ne sprječava me da vozim. Sad mi je teže ići javnim prijevozom nego suočiti se sa strahom.

----------


## laumi

ni moj strah nije nestao, ali je pod kontrolom. i to mi je jako velika stvar - ako sam naučila kontrolirati ovaj strah, mislim da je malo toga što sad ne mogu.
i treba čim više voziti, praksa stvarno čini čuda.

----------


## apricot

> Stoga me zanima ima li uopće smisla otići polagati nekome tko nije baš nešto motorički spretan?
> 
> Naime, smotana sam, a s druge strane prilično oprezna i nesklona rizicima.


kao da opisuješ jednu od mojih najboljih prijateljica.
i, iskreno, ni ja je nikada nisam vidjela za volanom.
katastrofa.

ali, nakon što su djeca porasla i trebalo ih je razvažati od nemila do nedraga... odvažila se i položila iz prve.
ima tome možda 4-5 godina.
kupila si polovni autić i sada vozi i na more i u šoping u inozemstvo... prava vozačica.

a prvih dana je vrištala kad se trebalo prestrojiti.
vožnja je praksa i rutina.
kao plivanje, vožnja bicikla... ma i hodanje, u krajnjem slučaju.

možeš ti to!

----------


## apricot

> E da, zaboravila sam dodati da mi je i orijentacija u prostoru katastrofalna
> 
> Kad mm parkira u one podzemne garaže, a meni naknadno zatreba nešto iz auta trebate samo vidjeti koliko se vrtim okolo dok ne pronađem auto.
> 
> Može li se i to popraviti ili da prestanem razmišljati o vožnji?


ovo nisam bila pročitala, ali točno kao da opisuješ moju R.

samo ti daj.
pa ako vidiš da ne ide... ha, probala si.

(i ona je imala četrdesetak kad je položila, nisu godine prepreka)

----------


## Bodulica

E baš ste me ohrabrile. :Klap: 

Sad samo trebam skupiti lovu i krenuti u avanturu.

Ako ikad provozim biti ćete obaviještene :Grin:

----------


## kokolet

i mene je strah, u glavi se vidim kako dobro vozim, i kad sam sa MM u autu, pratim snimam ulice, raskrižja, semafore, i vidim se kako ja sidim za volanom. međutim, znam da moram još jednom otrest ispit dok ne položim. meni kao da uvik fali onaj jedan sat da budem u potpunosti spremna. tako je i na faksu bilo sa ispitima. uvik je falija jedan dan da sve naučim

----------


## vještičica

Sjela za volan ljetos, nakon više od 10 godina posjedovanja vozačke dozvole. Odvezla nekoliko časova sa instruktorom, čisto sigurnosti radi. Potrpala djecu u sjedalice i krenula. Drugačije nije moglo. Sila Boga ne moli...
Sad se svakodnevno vozim na posao bez problema. Jedino se još uvijek parkiram "naglavačke", ponekad u rikverc, ako ima dovoljno prostora. Bočno još ne ide kako valja, al' navježbaću ja i to  :Smile:

----------


## Alkemicarka

vještičica ja sam se već uspjela i izgrebati na uskom parkiralištu. Srećom imam ful kasko. Sad idem samo gdje je široko i pregledno, pa makar rastegnem noge do odredišta.

----------


## Riječanka

Samo da podržim "hrabre" žene za volanom. Položila sam relativno kasno (sa 26 g), onda kada sam si to sama mogla platiti, usprkos strašnom strahu koji sam cijeli život imala od vožnje. Smatrala sam to "nužnim zlom". Ipak, puno godina nisam vozila jer sam do posla imala doslovno 4 minute hoda, pa nekako nisam ni imala stvarne (česte) potrebe za vožnjom. Kada smo se sa dvoje djece preselili u najljepši dio Rijeke i do posla sam trebala mijenjati dva autobusa i to vrlo nelogično i loše povezane linije (promjena smjera), počela sam razmišljati o aktivaciji tog blaga zvanog vozačka dozvola. Poklopilo se i to da je moja prijateljica prodavala automobil koji je bio u odličnom stanju (prošao smiješno malu kilometražu), i ono najbitnije - AUTOMATIK. Vidim da sam odužila, a u biti sam htjela svim neodllučnim vozačicama predložiti da se pokušaju u vožnju uključiti na ovaj, puno lakši način. Mnogo je lakše koncentrirati se na prometna pravila i vožnju neopterećen razmišljanjima o promjeni brzine, strahom od toga da će se auto ugasiti i sl. Meni sada, kad je strah od vožnje pod kontrolom, kad se smatram sasvim solidnom vozačicom, predstoji "prebacivanje" na veći automobil (za koji dan stiže nam treća srećica i trebam automobil u koji stanu tri AS) i privikavanje na mjenjač, ali to ne smatram velikim problemom, samo malom nadogradnjom. Da mi je prije par godina netko rekao da ću uživati u vožnji, rekla bih da je lud, ali eto, moram priznati, vožnja na posao, nakon što ostanem sama u automobilu i odvrnem Hladno pivo, vrlo mi je drag dio dana.

----------


## zadarmamica

položila prije 2mj. i STRAH STRAH STRAH. vozim dok je muž samnom u autu.pa smo sinu kupili ovih dana AS,danas je montirali u auto.pa cu se sama kao usudit voziti sa malim ,kad se okrenem vidit cu malog...,ali strah.
potrošeno priko 1000E.pala ispit vožnje prvi put.tresla sam se,panika...užas. rekla  sam instruktoru da mi je bilo lakše drip podniti. :Smile:

----------


## Beti3

*zadarmamica*, preporučam ti da voziš kad muž NIJE u autu. Počni sa sporednim ulicama, ili idi izvan grada. SAMA, sama svoj gazda za volanom. Stavi neku muziku koju voliš i cool :Cool: . Svojim tempom, svojom brzinom. 
Ti to znaš, samo treba praksa. A ako ti je muž suvozač nećeš biti "cool". Ja svojega vozim jedino ako je u gipsu i to prva dva-tri dana. :Smile: 

Vožnja je korisna, praktična, a možda s vremenom otkriješ da je i lijepa. Pogotovo kad ti dijete da kompliment kako mama dobro vozi. Strah će nestati kako budeš sigurnija u sebe.

 Ne bi ti dozvolili da prođeš na vozačkom da ne znaš držati pravac, da ne znaš odrediti udaljenosti i da misle da si opasnost na cesti. Ne trebaš bočno parkirati, ne trebaš preticati, ne trebaš pokazivati snagu auta. Ako ti netko i zatrubi, baš te briga. Nitko se nije naučen rodio. Dok ne uhvatiš praksu, lagano sa gasom i nemoj paničariti.

I, važno, NEMOJ se u vožnji okretati da vidiš bebu. Kupite zrcalo s kojim se vidi. Sad ću naći link, nešto ovakvo:
http://www.google.hr/imgres?q=retrov...:0&tx=98&ty=61

----------


## apricot

za početak se vozi bez djeteta
i bez muzike
koncentriraj se na auto i sebe. istražuj mogućnosti stroja koji imaš u rukama
i svoje reflekse, periferni vid... sve ono što će ti biti potrebno

voziti sigurno znaš, ne bi te pustili da ne znaš
ostalo je iskustvo i rutina

----------


## zadarmamica

hvala na savjetu. muci me strah i nelagoda da cu dignit zivce nekom ako sporije krenem sa semafora.ili kad se ubacivam.
probat cu navecer sama sisti u auto. i problem je što nevozim opušteno,nego stalno mislim kako cu prominit brzinu.tribala bi to ležerno,a ja mislim o tome. :Smile: 
muž mi ima strpljenja za mene, ali nemože shvatit da me strah kad on vozi dugo godina.a moje sve frendice položile prije par godina a ja nisam tila.tako da sam sad prošla i skuplje od njih.  :Smile:

----------


## Beti3

Naravno da ćeš dignuti nekom živac kad sporije kreneš. Pa što! Koliko sekundi to traje? I taj netko je drugima dizao živac kad je učio voziti.

A i za mijenjat brzinu ćeš naučiti, auti mogu podnijeti prilično visoke i niske okretaje, malo će se mučiti, malo bučiti, slušaj zvuk motora dok muž vozi i gledaj kad on promijeni brzinu. Tako da ti taj zvuk uđe u uho. Onako brrrrrr-pa u veću brzinu...

I naravno da beba neće biti s tobom dok učiš. To se valjda podrazumijeva. :Smile:

----------


## Iris

toliko mi je lakše kad sam pročitala koliko nas ima. ja sam položila prije 13 godina,a ne znam jesam li tu brojku sveukupno odvozila nakon toga. naravno,nije mi bila sila voziti, pa nisam imala auto,pa ne znam ni ja šta..isprike,isprike...uglavnom,počela sam voziti prošle godine i sve je bilo dobro dok prvi put nisam zabrljala.onda opet odustala,pa htjela opet krenut,pa ostala trudna i evo me sad.baš sam  :Evil or Very Mad:  na svoj kukavičluk,jer sad vidim koliko bi si olakšala stvari s bebicom.ovak ne mogu mrdnut,a i non stop ovisim o drugima.uglavnom,ne razumijem zašto me toliko strah i ne vjerujem da ja to mogu,baš blokada u glavi.a imam osjećaj da ako ikad ponovo provozim,to će mi biti ono ispit zrelosti i samostalnosti.eto,samo sam se htjela malo izjadati,jer znam da nema tu puno filozofije,nego jednostavno sjesti za volan i voziti i voziti...practice makes perfect!

----------


## apricot

> i problem je što nevozim opušteno,nego stalno mislim kako cu prominit brzinu.tribala bi to ležerno,a ja mislim o tome.


to ti je isto kada ljudi uče plesati, pa u početku broje 1-2,3; 1-2,3
ili slow-sloww-quick, quick-slow-slow...
onda otplešu deset puta i nema više brojanja
ne zato što su tako odlučili nego zato što su se izverzirali

prvo vozi tamo gdje si sigurnija, pa se sve više uključuj u gradski promet

i, ne beri brigu ako ti tko trubi... neka te preskoči ako mu se žuri
(iako, ja bih stavila onu "L" naljepnicu)

----------


## rossa

koliko god je oprez u vožnji krajnje opreman, dobro dođe i malo opuštenosti. ja sam uspjela već dva puta zagrebati auto. Naš parking je u nazovi ulici širine jednog vozila s parkinzima sa strane i ako se neko loše parkira moraš ga jako pažljivo zaobilaziti da ne lupis ogradu s druge strane. tako sam prvo već 3-4 dan vožnje lagano obojala retrovizor o ogradu, a drugi put sam opi*dila guzicom dok sam se vraćala u rikverc jer je neka budala stala tolika da uopće ne mogu proći. Dok sam pazila na auto s druge strane, izgrebala sam se o stup javne rasvjete (sreća samo plastiku)
MD nije ništa ludovao, a to nećemo još popravljat jer po njegovim ću se ja još tu i tamo izgrebati pa ćemo to u nekon trenutku srediti odjednom.
Mene sve skupa to nije obeshrabrilo nego i dalje vozikam. jedino sam sad pažljivija.

----------


## Vishnja

evo, devojke, da i ja javim postojeće stanje...
nakon perioda gotovo svakodnevne vožnje, ponovo trudnoća, porođaj, bebica...uglavnom, skoro dve godine nevoženja. i opet velika nesigurnost. odlučih da to presečem i prošlog meseca nazovem svog starog instruktora i odvozam sa njim dva puta u njegovom i jednom u mom autu. sad vozim sasvim pristojno, ali  strah još uvek postoji, pogotovo kad svo troje dece stavim u auto.
e, ali sutra će mi biti vatreno krštenje - mm nije tu, a ja vozim i vraćam devojčice sa treninga (na dva kraja grada), vozim malca kod babe, pa devojke u grad, ponovo kod babe i kući. a tek popodne - dete na rođendan u nekakvu rođendaonicu na rubu grada, gde nikad nisam bila. no, rešila sam da ne bacam pare na taxi, već da zagrizem junački. u glavi držim sve putanje, gledaću da budem što smirenija i - teraj! drž'te mi palčeve...

----------


## vještičica

Samo naprijed Vishnja!

----------


## Vishnja

hvala, veštičuljak! pa, evo izveštaja: samo jutarnje razvoženje po treninzima je odradio mužić, posle sam preuzela ja. i bilo je - odlično! jeste da su mi pred svekrvinom kućom nervozni vozači trubili dok sam se uglavljivala u usko mesto za parking, ali nisam se potresla, ama nimalo!-) . čitav dan sam vozila svud unaokolo, a čak i rođendaonica na nn lokaciji je "potrefljena" iz prve. jaaako sam zadovoljna, polako se ponovo "zbližavam" sa autićem , osećam mu gas, brzine, gabarite...to je to! devojke, samo hrabro, praksa čuda čini!

----------


## zadarmamica

i ja imam dobre vijesti.   :Very Happy: 
ostavila malog mužu, a ja i svekrva išle gledat neke stvari po centrima. vozala sam po cilom gradu.opustila se.baš sam došla doma zadovoljna.

----------


## Beti3

Tooooo! Vožnja je gušt, samo treba malo prakse.

----------


## Iris

pohvale hrabrima!!!
 je je, treba samo zagristi točnije pregristi i krenuti.ja još nisam, ali čitajući vaše postove,lagano se ohrabrujem.znam da mi nema druge nego samo krenuti i nadvladati taj strah.

----------


## rena7

Ja vozim odavno. Prije je to bilo sa više gušta i volje, a sada samo ako moram. Baš nedavno sam se morala parkirati vodoravno uz ivičnjak, naravno između dva auta i uspjela sam od prve. Znam žene koje imaju položen ispit, ali ne voze. Ne iz straha, nego jednostavno iz nesigurnosti. Takva je bila i moja mama. Hm... kako će mi doći u Zg? Ohrabrila sam je uspješno, pa tako kažem i vama- probajte, vozite polako i oprezno. Ako igdje zapne, lijepo stanite, ubacite auto u ler i potegnite ručnu, upalite sva 4, skoncentrirajte se, pa onda nastavite dalje. Ovim sistemom bi mogla otići gdje god zatreba, a vozila sam po Sloveniji, Austriji, Njemačkoj, Mađarskoj... 
Mene je često promet znao uvući u nervozu, posebno u Zg. Stvarao mi se je pritisak iznad glave da se glatko moram ubaciti sa sporedne ceste na glavnu i to još u drugu traku, jer ako to ne učinim svirka drugih auta me je izbacivala iz takta. Sada ne, ja vozim oprezno i polako, ne jurim kao bez glave, a kome se žuri, ah... pa ima lijevu žmigu, neka me zaobiđe. 
I to je tak. Žene, samo naprijed!!!!

----------


## zadarmamica

tribali ste me vidit jucer.sva sritna i ponosna na sebe.  :Very Happy: 
sa frendicom i malim išla po gradu,kava,kupnja.posli sama sa malim po muža u teretanu.sve je super bilo.oslobodila sam se. posli sam mužu dosađivala sa svojim pricama,kako sam što napravila  :Laughing:

----------


## Beti3

Tako je, rena7.

Ja ću vjerojatno biti ona koja će zatrubiti ako ne krenete brzo ili se loše prestrojite, ali briga vas. Ionako trubim više radi sebe nego vas. Jednom ćete i vi trubiti drugima i govoriti: ma, tko je ovoj dao volan u ruke, zaboravljajući da smo svi morali najprije naučiti da bi znali.

Tuuu-tuuuu....

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

Evo malo ohrabrenja za one koje se još uvijek boje, strah je zajednički većini žena (zašto onim bezglavi mmuškarcima nije, Boga pitaj :Grin: ), jednako i onima s "talentom" i onima "pogubljenima".

Sebe bih svrstala u ovu prvu skupinu, orijentacija u prostoru savršena, uvijek sam mužu navigacija kad on vozi, refleksi, opažanje, sve pet, MM me učio i hrabrio jer mi je super išlo s njim po poljskom putu, ali kad sam krenula u auto -školu, strava, strah, strah, blokada, užas i jeza. Uzimala sam dodatne sate jer se nikako nisam mogla odlučiti izaći na ispit.
Na polaganje sam izašla nakon dva apaurina i jednog pelinkovca :Grin:  (ne preporučujem nikome) jer su mi se prije toga ruke toliko tresle da nisam mogla držati volan.

Nakon što sam položila, svaki moj odlazak negdje sastojao se od pažljivog crtanja rute puta po Zagrebu večer prije, plana gdje ću parkirati, plana za nepredviđene situacije, treme dan prije, par sati prije ulaska u auto,grozota...
Tješilo me i što su moje dvije prijateljice (isto nemaju dvije lijeve noge, ali trta ogromna) radile slične ludosti, jednoj je muž morao svaki dan isparkiravati i dočekivati ju isto tako kad se vraća s posla da parkir auto, jedna je vozila isključivo samo jednu rutu mjesecima, a drugdje išla busom, i tako....

Znala sam da je jedini lijek samo česta i stalna vožnja (najbolje kad vas pritisne nevolja pa muž ne može voziti), ne znam uopće kad mi se dogodilo da mi je to postalo toliko nešto bezveze, odlazak na more, vozikanje posvuda, neprimjetno je nestao taj strah, ali znam da mu je trebalo dugo, dugo, mislila sam da nikad neće prestati.

----------


## apricot

mene ovaj topik samo ubija u pojam kad skužim da ovdje ima žena koje su mlađe od moje vozačke dozvole :-O

----------


## Beti3

Ali, zamisli koje ti iskustvo i znanje imaš! (tako se ja tješim) :Cool:

----------


## Marna

Položila sam vozački nakon faksa.
Čini mi se da sam tada bila zrela i spremna za vožnju - prihvatila sam je kao nešto sasvim normalno i naravno, potrebno/korisno.

Jednostavno rečeno, *obožavam voziti*.
Nije važna duljina puta, samo da upalim i krenem, jupiiiii.

Nisam imala puze, tj. razdoblja da nisam uopće vozila.
Vozila sam i u poodmakloj trudnoći, pa me ginić upozorio i prestrašio s pričama svojih vještačenja nastradalih trudnica u prometu. A ja  :Shock:  i do termina rođenja bebača taksirao me MM. :Wink: 

Za svladavanje straha, najbolje je voziti, voziti, voziti.
Naravno, nek' s vama u autu budu osobe koje vas podržavaju, a ne paničari ili _akademici_ (oni koji sve znaju, stalno pametuju kako niste napravili _ovo ili ono_, da ste trebali prije krenuti, bla, bla).

Eh, kad putujem u Zg, najčešće se fino _izmotam_ iz rotora i parkiram na Velesajmu, a dalje vozi tramvaj ili autocipelići. :Grin: 
Inače, kad vozim po centru, moram pohvaliti Zg vozače i vozačice, jer me propuštaju u paralelnu traku ili vide da sam usredotočena na znakove i imaju razumijevanja.

Najbolje je kad me netko pita, pa kako ćeš voziti tamo, ne poznaješ grad i sl., zar te nije strah?
Moj odgovor je jednostavno, prva-druga-treća ...

Želim svim vozačicama da osjete fluid lakoće i slobode u vožnji! :Smile: 
Da sam se rodila u nekim prijašnjim stoljećima vjerojatno bih jahala konje, upravljala kočijom ...

----------


## kaca80

Evo još jedne teme za mene!
imam problemčić. Imam jednu rođakinju, ima  28 godima nema vozačku dozvolu niti je ikad vozila. Kaže da joj tata jednom dao kad je bila tinejdžerka da upali auto pa je počela da vrišti.
sada želi da polaže a boji se da će baciti novac, tj da neće moći da nauči ni da položi. 
Njem muž ima neki dugački karavan, kaže da je glomazan za nju. Ja imam manji auto, taman za početnika. Pitala me da joj malo pokažem kad otopli da vidi je li vožnja uopšte za nju. 
Ja nešto nisam za to. nije da se bojim da će nešto pokvariti već da ću je ja pogrešno naučiti pa je još zbuniti. Nešto slično se i meni desilo.
Kažem joj da uzme nekoliko časova pa da proba. 
Šta da radim?

----------


## kaca80

Nije problem, mogla bih naći i mjesta i vremena.

----------


## Iris

tehniku ju sigurno ne možeš pogrešno naučiti,ionako se svaki auto malo razlikuje po načinu upravljanja
e sad prometna pravila,tu se svi jako razlikujemo u tumačenju iliti poštivanju istih
mislim da je lijepo od tebe da joj želiš pomoći,a ako još ima takav strah,bilo bi super da bude s nekim kome vjeruje i ima strpljenja s njom.par puta s tobom po nekom parkingu ili pustoj ulici joj sigurno neće štetiti
znaš kako je,ak krene u autoškolu i namjeri se još na kakvog suludog instruktora...toliko o vozačkoj karijeri

----------


## kaca80

To ona i hoće, da malo razbije strah.
I ja sam bila naletila na neku budalu od instruktora, svu me istrzao. Kad sam morala na poslu preuzeti auto uzela sam par časova kod susjeda. On je bio super. I ovoj ženi sam ga preporučila. Ići ćemo prije toga na neki prazan parking ili kad bude baš suvo po dvorištu. Ona ga ima dosta. 
Hvala na savjetu :Smile:

----------


## rosa

svaka čast na dobroj volji, no ja svoj auto nikad ne bih dala nekome tko nema ni sata vozačke škole,ni po parkingu. nikad ne znaš što u panici može počet izvoditi,a ti nemaš duple komande,možeš jedino povući ručnu i dobro se izvrtiti.
preporuka za dobrog instrukora je prava stvar.
 :Wink:

----------


## zadarmamica

ja sam se skroz opustila.da se malo pohvalim.  :Smile:  sin i ja skitamo bez ikakvog problema.on voli biti u AS.

----------


## seven of nine

Svaka cast svim mamama koje su svladale strah!  :Smile:  
Ja sam odustala od auta, ako mi opet nekad u zivotu dode, vozit cu. Ako ne, opet dobro, necu se forsirati. Ne znam sto mi je, ali jednostavno se bojim. A bila sam dobar vozac prije trudnoce.

----------


## Iris

i ja kažem svaka čast,ja još uvijek papak  :scared: 
a proporcionalno tome još i ljuta na sebe,jer sam papak
i zašto jednostavno ne krenem,nisam si jasna

----------


## mirjana

> i ja kažem svaka čast,ja još uvijek papak 
> a proporcionalno tome još i ljuta na sebe,jer sam papak
> i zašto jednostavno ne krenem,nisam si jasna


x

 :Undecided:

----------


## Iris

šta je to sa ženama i vožnjom  :psiholog:  ???? 
a koliko bi si samo olakšala život...

----------


## Beti3

Pa, kreni!!!!

Neš ti mudrosti! Ako znaš vladati mužem  :Grin: i djetetom, moći ćeš i autom.

----------


## Freja

Cure, natjerat će vas sila, odnosno kad vam to postane presudno važno iz bilo kojeg razloga. I ja sam bila tu na ovom popisu, a sad će već peta godina da vozim skoro svakodnevno. Ne volim voziti, ali vozim. Sve je u glavi.

----------


## Iris

> Pa, kreni!!!!
> 
> Neš ti mudrosti! Ako znaš vladati mužem i djetetom, moći ćeš i autom.


 :Laughing:  veli meni MM neki dan,da šta ja "glumim" ustručavanje a šta on sve vidi da se kotrlja po cesti
sve ja to znam u glavi,samo mi nije jasno zašto ne sjedam i ne krenem

----------


## beilana

ja obožavam vozit, i obožavam se vozit, položila sam s 18, vozačku imam 7 g, a vozim od 15g. učio me tata vozit kombi-rekao-kad to naučiš vozit sve češ znat. parkiram ga napred, narikverc, bočno, kak poželim. uvijek vozim bez ikakvih dokumenata, ja sam ta koja trubim, vičem, mašem rukama  :Laughing: 
jednom sam se vračala s bratovim autom iz zg, vozila sam na obilaznici 220!!! obožavam brzinu, glasnu muziku, konje, baš sam u tome ko divljak, oduvijek mi je želja bila bit vozač kamiona, al mama mi to nikad nije dala, šteta

----------


## Riječanka

voziti bez ikakvih dokumenata, voziti 220 po obilaznici i nije nešto za hvaliti se. oprosti, ali ne vidim kako tvojim postom pomažeš onima koje bi željele voziti sebe i svoju djecu, sigurno i u skladu s propisima i osloboditi se straha od takvih "super vozača" kakvim sebe prikazuješ. možda sam te krivo shvatila, ali nadam se da te neću sresti na cesti dok uživaš u vožnji kakvu opisuješ.

----------


## beilana

draga *riječanka*, a s kim se ti svađaš? ja ne razumijem vozače poput tebe koji vozi mic po mic, ti ne razumiješ ovakve kao ja, a pošto ne voze samo takvi spori cestama lijepe naše, dobro ja da cure znaju da ima divljaka i kao što sam ja. ja ne napadam tebe kaj se voziš 30 u drugoj, nemoj ni ti mene, molim lijepo, svako vozi kak želi

----------


## Beti3

Zato treba znati gdje se i kad može voziti...psss-obožavam brzu vožnju, ali samo kad sam sama u autu i kad znam da smijem. A više od dva desetljeća bez sudara i stotine tisuća km u kotačima daju mi kredibilitet.

Sve treba radit sa "zrncem soli", a ako već ne radiš tako, onda treba pisati sa tim zrncem...
I ne trebaš biti divljak ako voziš brzo. Imam dobar auto i mogu s njim ono što na bih sa slabijim, zato i pretičem na svakom mjestu, trubim kad ne kreću na zeleno, mrzim kampere ispred mene, ali-uvijek neki ali, treba znati kad i kako. 
Brzo i sigurno, to je moj moto. 
A ako neka brza bijela sjena projuri pretičući vas i trubeći dok milite uz more  :Laughing: , možda sam to ja, no samo ako je AS odzada prazna...

----------


## rossa

> draga *riječanka*, a s kim se ti svađaš? ja ne razumijem vozače poput tebe koji vozi mic po mic, ti ne razumiješ ovakve kao ja, a pošto ne voze samo takvi spori cestama lijepe naše, dobro ja da cure znaju da ima divljaka i kao što sam ja. ja ne napadam tebe kaj se voziš 30 u drugoj, nemoj ni ti mene, molim lijepo, svako vozi kak želi


ona s 30 u drugoj vjerojatno ne krši ograničenja (pretpostavljam da se ne bozi tako po autoputu), a ti ih sa 220 sigurno kršiš

----------


## Peterlin

> Zato treba znati gdje se i kad može voziti...psss-obožavam brzu vožnju, ali samo kad sam sama u autu i kad znam da smijem. A više od dva desetljeća bez sudara i stotine tisuća km u kotačima daju mi kredibilitet.
> 
> Sve treba radit sa "zrncem soli", a ako već ne radiš tako, onda treba pisati sa tim zrncem...
> I ne trebaš biti divljak ako voziš brzo. Imam dobar auto i mogu s njim ono što na bih sa slabijim, zato i pretičem na svakom mjestu, trubim kad ne kreću na zeleno, mrzim kampere ispred mene, ali-uvijek neki ali, treba znati kad i kako. 
> Brzo i sigurno, to je moj moto. 
> A ako neka brza bijela sjena projuri pretičući vas i trubeći dok milite uz more , možda sam to ja, no samo ako je AS odzada prazna...


Slično je i kod mene - ja isto volim brzo kad mogu I KAD SMIJEM, ali djeca su me na brzinu prizemljila i primirila. Na tragu toga ne bih se složila s beilanom da svatko vozi kako želi. Neodgovornom vožnjom ugrožavamo i sebe i druge.Svatko nek vozi kako želi dok je to u granicama propisa.  I zato volim vidjeti policiju po cesti. 

Ali da se vratimo na topic - sjećam se ja jako dobro kako mi je bilo teško sjesti za volan nakon duge pauze (+prometne u kojoj sam nadrapala, a nisam bila kriva). Nije mi bilo lako. Moja kuma je išla sa mnom i tjerala me da vozim dok se nisam oslobodila straha, a trebalo mi je i nešto vremena... Trebalo mi je puno dulje da se oslobodim straha voziti BILO KOJI auto (a na poslu te ponekad snađu takve situacije). I danas se sjećam kako me svojevremeno ekipa kolega gledala s prozora kako isprobavam novi veliki pick-up ispred firme  :Grin: . Stajali su na ogradi i cerili se, a ja tražila gdje su svjetla, gdje je rikverc i slično. Pa nije to nikakva sramota. Bolje na parkiralištu nego nasred ceste tražiti gdje se uključuju brisači i slično. Gaće su mi se tresle, ali sam otišla. Meni cesta nije neki problem, ali zato komande u nepoznatom autu dok ih ne savladam... ufff...

----------


## beilana

> ona s 30 u drugoj vjerojatno ne krši ograničenja (pretpostavljam da se ne bozi tako po autoputu), a ti ih sa 220 sigurno kršiš


krši ona itekako, na kojoj god cesti da toliko vozi

a ja sa svojih 220 na obilaznici ne smetam baš nikome, kao ni na normalnoj cesti( tu se ne vozim toliko), dok ona sa 30 itekako smeta

podrazumijeva se da uz brzinu uvijek ide velik oprez, to bez daljnjeg, kak god se vozili, opreza uvijek treba biti
*beti* znaći, danas kad pičim na more gledam bijelu strijelu, to si onda ti, ak nema as, i ak ti u srebrnoj strijeli blicam stani uz put u prvu birtiju na kavu  :Razz:

----------


## Beti3

beilana, može kava  :Cool: .

----------


## Riječanka

ja ne razumijem odakle tebi ideja da ja vozim 30? mislim da od 30 do 220 ima popriličan raspon mogućih brzina ili? ja sigurno nikome ne smetam na cesti osim onima koji misle da je po zaobilaznici normalno voziti 220, ali imaš potpuno pravo, nema smisla raspravljati s nekim poput tebe. svi mi znamo da ima divljaka koji tako voze, nažalost i puno previše, ali za hvaliti se time na temi gdje se neke formašice žele ohrabriti za vožnju, zaista je neobično. no, ima nas svakakvih, naravno, ali moram te ispraviti - NE vozi svako kako želi, odnosno ne smije svatko voziti kako želi, jer ako nisi pri polaganju vozačkog bila upoznata s time, postoje i neki propisi o vožnji.

----------


## dorotea24

> ja obožavam vozit, i obožavam se vozit, položila sam s 18, vozačku imam 7 g, a vozim od 15g. učio me tata vozit kombi-rekao-kad to naučiš vozit sve češ znat. parkiram ga napred, narikverc, bočno, kak poželim. uvijek vozim bez ikakvih dokumenata, ja sam ta koja trubim, vičem, mašem rukama 
> jednom sam se vračala s bratovim autom iz zg, vozila sam na obilaznici 220!!! obožavam brzinu, glasnu muziku, konje, baš sam u tome ko divljak, oduvijek mi je želja bila bit vozač kamiona, *al mama mi to nikad nije dala*, šteta


pametna žena!

----------


## koksy

Pa ne postoje ograničenja tek toliko, jer su imali viška znakova pa eto da nešto napišu... Ne smatram se babcem koja vozi 30 na sat ali držim se ograničenja, ako i "potegnem" to je 10-20 km/h više od dozvoljenog i to nikad nije u naselju.
Sigurnost prije svega, moje djece, mene a i svih ostalih na cesti.

Danas sam bila kod mehaničara, sad da ne duljim priču, kad je popravio kotač rekao je nek isprobam auto i naganjam ga na 100. Ja u čudu, usred naselja smo, di ću na 100?? A on onako odmahne rukom i kao šta će se tako strašno dogodit za tih par sto metara... :Shock:  A ja dvoje djece sa sobom imam...  :Evil or Very Mad: 
I nisam, fino sam se otpeljala do brze ceste i tamo isprobala auto...

----------


## Milana

Evo da se pohvalim da sam i ja počela voziti nakon 10 god. 
Naime položila sam vozački prije 10 god, malo vozila tada tatina automobili, jednom čak i zapela za neki betonski stupić, onda se udala. MM imao novi auto, pa di ćeš ti vozit novi auto, ja ću te odvesti di treba.... i da ne duljim (a zapravo ruku na srce nisam ni bila baš previše zagrijana za vožnju) prestala voziti. S vremenemo, naravno, kako to već bude, MMu dosadilo mene svuda vozit, on svoje obaveze, ja svoje, klinci, posao, svakodnevne svađe oko toga što me mora vozit negdje, moljakanje, usklađivanje i ja popi.... i uzela privatnog instruktora 5 sati, i krenula vozit. 
Prva samostalna vožnja je protekla tako da su mi se doslovce noge tresle na papučicama  :Laughing:   a sad kako vrijeme prolazi sve sam sigurnija u sebe i to kako što da napravim. U početku sam bila kao pravi štreber, sve kao u knjizi. 
I neznam sada kako bi mogla bez auta, a da ne spominjem to da se MM i ja puno, puno manje svađamo od kad vozim.

----------


## evey

Pratila sam ovu temu prije i bilo mi je malo lakše kad sam vidjela da nisam jedina koja se boji sjesti za volan pa evo da je malo podignem. Ima li kakvih novosti, kako ide vožnja vama koje ste tu pisale. 

Položila sam prije 7,5 godina i onda 4,5 godine nisam vozila. Odlučila da mi je dosta da ovisim o drugima pa kupila auto da počnem napokon voziti i odvozila par sati s instruktorom. Ubrzo nakon toga ostala trudna i kad sam rodila nema šanse da bi sjela za volan. Opet prošle godine taman odvozim par puta prije nego što sam opet zatrudnila. Opet odvozala s instruktorom par sati. Rodila, i opet sve isto. Ne usudim se za volan, pogotovo ne s djecom u autu. Zapravo nikad nisam sjela u auto sama, uvijek je netko bio samnom dok sam vozila. I tako sam ljuta na sebe, jer sam stalno doma tj. u kvartu i čekam da me drugi voze umjesto da sjednem u auto i odem negdje s klincima ili sama. 

A zapravo stalno zamišljam kako vozim uz neku dobru muziku  :rock:  i uživam. Samo nikako da krenem... :gaah: 

Ali možda ima nade za mene. Neki dan sam išla malo sjedit u autu, pa si mislim, hajde da ga upalim, pa bezveze da stojim tako idem odvoziti par krugova po parkingu. Pa mi bilo glupo kružiti i otišla se malo voziti. Bila sat vremena, otišla u dućan. Bila sam cijelo vrijeme ovako  :scared:  ali i ponosna kaj sam napokon sama odvozila barem malo. Sad se nadam da neće proći mjeseci do sljedećeg pokušaja.

----------


## Sumskovoce

pa kako nisam ovaj topic prije vidjela  :Shock: 
I ja sam pacijent te vrste.
Položila s 18. Nisam vozila do 25. S 25 me MM natjerao da uzmem par sati i počela sam vozit. Išlo mi je supač. Ali kola su bila iz '89. - tako da nije bilo problema ako okačim o nešto ili odem u rikverc do tvrdog  :Grin: 
I onda trudnoća s 29. Vozila sam dok mi trbuh nije toliko naraso da nisam stizala do pedala. I onda smo kupili novi auto. I katastrofa.
Imamo ga godinu dana, dvaput sam ga preparkirala iz nužde. I sad me strah, pa khm...svega. Strah me da ću ga ogrebat, oštetit...tralalalala
Strah me vozit djecu jer su još uvijek u smjeru obrnutom od smjera vožnje, pa ih ne vidim šta rade. Nisam sigurna je li me strah vozit - mislim da nije.
A ne znam ni gdje su komande, gdje se povisuje sic, gdje se narihtaju retrovizori...pa katastrofa.
I odgađam taj početak i pravdam se da nemam vremena investirat sat-dva u upoznavanje auta i svega toga, jer to vrijeme radije uložim u igru i druženje s djecom...

----------


## ambrosia

tek sad sam otkrila ovaj topic - čini mi se da smo sve više manje u istoj situaciji (polagali vožnju s 18. i onda 10 - tak godina ni pipnuli auto - meni je tata eventualno dozvoljavao da operem auto - ali voziti - nikako, a onda kad sam se udala jednostavno mi je bilo ugodno da me netko vozika) - zanima me da li ste se oslobodile straha kad ste se napokon dokopali volana?

----------


## ambrosia

Ja mislim da treba jednostavno biti uporan u vožnji i tada se stiče rutina!
S rutinom postajemo više posvećeni zbivanjima izvan auta (prometu), a ne zbivanjima unutar auta (gdje je koja papučica, u kojoj smo brzini i sl.) i onda nas lagano strah može napustiti...

----------


## ambrosia

> Zato treba znati gdje se i kad može voziti...psss-obožavam brzu vožnju, ali samo kad sam sama u autu i kad znam da smijem. A više od dva desetljeća bez sudara i stotine tisuća km u kotačima daju mi kredibilitet.


Na ovo se definitivno moram osvrnuti jer me svrbe prsti - znam da je to već odavno napisano i da su mnogi već odgovarali na ovo - ali jednostavno moram.
NITKO NEMA KREDIBILITET U PROMETU!!!
Moj muž je imao "kredibilitet" vozača više od 20 godina bez sudara ili najmanje ogrebotine na parkingu, stotine tisuća kilometara u kotačima, 10-tke promjenjenih automobila - a onda jednog lijepog dana smo se okretali ko na "rangeru" desetak puta na autocesti - čudom smo preživjeli!!!
Zato nitko od nas si ne smije zamišljati da imamo neki "kredit" negdje...svaki kredit dolazi na naplatu...a u prometu je najčešći problematični faktor - ljudski!!!

----------


## Beti3

*ambrosia*, kredibilitet da znam gdje se i kad može voziti. Ne kredibilitet u prometu. Tu najviše ovisimo o nesavjesnim vozačima. Manje o sebi. Zato i nema kredita u prometu. Zato i treba voziti misleći da će drugi napraviti glupost kakva ti je nezamisliva, ali da ćeš moći izbjeći tu glupost, zahvaljujući iskustvu, hladnokrvnosti i dobrom autu.

A zar ne misliš da ste živi i zdravi izašli iz onog sudara baš zato što je tvoj muž imao iskustvo, nije se uspaničio, nije okrenuo volan u ogradu...?

----------


## ambrosia

> *ambrosia*, kredibilitet da znam gdje se i kad može voziti. Ne kredibilitet u prometu. Tu najviše ovisimo o nesavjesnim vozačima. Manje o sebi. Zato i nema kredita u prometu. Zato i treba voziti misleći da će drugi napraviti glupost kakva ti je nezamisliva, ali da ćeš moći izbjeći tu glupost, zahvaljujući iskustvu, hladnokrvnosti i dobrom autu.


Zato i mislim da se ne treba igrati s "vatrom" ili "sudbinom" kako hoćeš!
Ja sam tada shvatila (iako sam vozač poput tebe - oštra, brza...) da nije sve u našim rukama (znala sam to i prije) - ali kad se samo vrtiš i apsolutno van kontrola si i ti i auto - ne možeš ništa - samo se nadati da ćeš ostati živ...

----------


## ambrosia

> A zar ne misliš da ste živi i zdravi izašli iz onog sudara baš zato što je tvoj muž imao iskustvo, nije se uspaničio, nije okrenuo volan u ogradu...?


ISKUSTVO je neophodno i puno pomaže -ali ono se stječe vremenom - a ne brzinom...

----------


## Beti3

Pa naravno da vremenom. A ja vozim i vozim duuugo, od 18.rođendana.
 Kakvom brzinom, nigdje to nisam napisala, ne stječe se iskustvo brzinom. Da me poznaš, nikad ne bi sumnjala u način na koji ja vozim. Bez brige, neću nikoga ugroziti.

Ali, da je lijepo voziti brzo kad znaš i možeš, e baš je! Naročito volim talijanske autoceste... :Smile:

----------


## ambrosia

Da se vratimo temi - ovdje pretpostavljam je osnovna misao bila - ŽENE TREBATE SE PRIMITI VOLANA!!!!
Unatoč strahovima, bolovima u želucu :Sick:  :Confused:  :psiholog:  ili drugim autosugestivnim tegobama odolijeti svemu i može se uspjeti i VOZITI.

Muževima obično nije problem vozikati nas dok smo mladi i zaljubljeni - ali s vremenom, s povećanim brojem obaveza i svim mogućim razlozima - usklađivanje rasporeda oko vožnje postaje noćna mora...pa da svaki put kad želite otići u shoping ili kod prijateljice ili na Rodinu rasprodaju - da ga morate moliti ili žicati nekog poznatog da vas poveze?!
Ajmo žene voziti i dokazati da možemo to i da nismo obične perikače za volanom...

----------


## bembola

> ISKUSTVO je neophodno i puno pomaže -ali ono se stječe vremenom - a ne brzinom...


slazem se! i ne volim kad neko kaze;pa iskusan je vozac toliko i toliko godina bez sudara...svakom se moze dogodit!
Kad se opustis sve je puno lakse...ni ja nisam htjela vozit maloga bas zbog toga sta mi je u suprotnom smjeru-al krenula sam i sad sam monogo opustenija

----------


## žužy

ajme teme za mene...
i ja sam nevozač s vozačkom.položila 04., i nikad ne vozila.moji nisu imali auta,plan je bio da ja kupim,al sve se nekud oteglo...i evo mene 8 god. kasnije.u međuvremenu se udala,mm me vozi ko torbicu svud.ja mu uporno javčem kak me živcira to kaj sve moram planirati prema njegovom poslu,nemrem zubaru bez njega,k mojima,sestri..dok mu nisam dodijala i samo me posjeo u auto,odvezao do hak-ovog poligona i tu je krenulo.prvo pol vure štrebanja koja je koja papučica,di je koje svijetlo.krenula sam pomalo ali sigurno.i nakon valjda sto raznih krugova fakat sam se osječala ko da sam štihala,ssve me je bolilo!i tak par nedjelja,sve bilo ok.al uvijek sam se morala prvo prisjetiti di je je koja papučica i to.pa me jednu nedjelju odvezao na ind. zonu,kao tam nema prometa,da malo vozim po cesti.i išla ja,sva ponosna..sve dok nije naišo prvi auto.koma,panika,kaj sad.prestigne me,srce mi je htelo skočiti.vozim dalje,kad eto ti šlepera.o bože,us... sam se skoro!zanijemim od straha,neznam kaj moram raditi,oču da me prestigne,da ode,on me čeka jer nezna kaj radim.a ja stojim uz bankinu i čekam da ode :Rolling Eyes: 
i odustala ja.
užasavam se vožnje u prometu,među ljudima.
par put sam se posvadila s mm oko te teme,pokušava mi dati do znanja da moram počet vozit,da nemrem tolko ovisit o njemu,kaj dok dođe dijete pa vrtić,pa doktoru,nebude uvijek on mogao.
sve ja to znam.
i jako bi htjela voziti.al neznam kaj da radim,smrznem se ko grlica.a naajgore od svega me brine - kaj si bude on(ili oni,drugi vozači) sad mislil!kaj stojim,i kaj sam spora,pa mi bude trubel(aaaaaaa).i treba mi vremena,da skužim di sam.ono,preveč mi informacija dojde odjednom,ja bi najradije stala na raskrižju il de već,i krenula prvo proučavati okolinu.na kakvoj sam cesti,tko ima prednost,pogledat znakove,propustit sve(to obavezno :Grin: ) da imam mira krenut dalje.nekak mi je prepuno toga svega odjednom za obaviti.i ja se divim svima vama koje vozite ko da vodu pijete.
probala sam voziti frend. auta,slična situacija.veli ona,pa tebi to super ide kaj pričaš da nemreš.i onda dođemo do ceste(prometnije) i nastane kaos.
plus kaj me strah da ne skrham nam auto,pa je mm nervozan dok počnem paničariti,pa ja upijem tu nervozu,ajme...
mislim da jedino što mogu je platit par sati s instruktorom,da dobim malo samopouzdanja,ipak i on ima kočnicu da nas spasi ak zatreba.jer ovak,no way.

----------


## Inda_os

žužy, to tvoje ponašanje u prometu nije ništa neobično. Mislim da se otprilike tako svi osjećaju na početku. Kad se sjetim svojih prvih vožnji na posao... ajme meni, koji je to stres bio... Ali iskustvom sve to dođe na svoje.
Možda da probaš prvih nekoliko puta voziti po istoj poznatoj ruti, pa onda kad se malo opustiš da proširiš tu vožnju na nekoliko različitih ruta. Kasnije kad ne budeš morala razmišljati o tehnikalijama tipa prebacivanja brzina bit će lakše pratiti prometnu situaciju.

Svakako ne odustaj svi smo prošli to što ti sada prolaziš.

----------


## Iris

joj evo i mene opet i opet ne vozim,damn it!
u međuvremenu sam vozila 1x i bolje da nisam,grozno
i tak... čekam da krenem radit i da si platim par sati,jer ću se tako valjda natjerati kontinuirano voziti. je li itko od vas uzimao te tzv.satove kondicione vožnje?i koliko su cijene satova trenutno?

----------


## žužy

da,isto mene zanima ako je tko na friško uzimao satove vožnje.
ja inače jako volim bicikl,i super sam na njemu,sve obavim za tili čas(7 god. sam se vozila 20 km dnevno na posao i doma).al znam da nebudem uvijek sve mogla s biciklom obavljati.probala sam proči pažljivije te neke rute prvo biciklom,snimit križanja,prednost prolaska i to..al u autu se skamenim.
znam da jedino praksom mogu se riješavat straha,al to bu potrajalo.

----------


## Iris

> da,isto mene zanima ako je tko na friško uzimao satove vožnje.
> ja inače jako volim bicikl,i super sam na njemu,sve obavim za tili čas(7 god. sam se vozila 20 km dnevno na posao i doma).al znam da nebudem uvijek sve mogla s biciklom obavljati.probala sam proči pažljivije te neke rute prvo biciklom,snimit križanja,prednost prolaska i to..al u autu se skamenim.
> znam da jedino praksom mogu se riješavat straha,al to bu potrajalo.


tak i ja bicfreak,uživala sam  ići na posao s njim,a sad smo se preselili i stvarno sam predaleko od grada da bi mi bic bio dovoljan (i to ne toliko dužina rute koliko ceste na njoj)
znam i ja da jednostavno trebam krenut,a ne filozofirat,ali se eto ne mogu natjerati  :cupakosu:  možda dobro staro plaćanje odradi svoje,ak krenem ovak na satove

----------


## kitty

a ja auto vozim bez problema, svakodnevno, ali na bicikl ne bi sjela, nema šanse. to mi je baš spooky... onako ja jadna na biciklu u prometnoj vrevi, nikad ne znaš što se može dogoditi...

----------


## žužy

je,isto si i ja mislim..možda kontaktirat bivšeg instruktora,ako mi se nebude smijal nakon tolko god. :Laughing:

----------


## ambrosia

> a ja auto vozim bez problema, svakodnevno, ali na bicikl ne bi sjela, nema šanse. to mi je baš spooky... onako ja jadna na biciklu u prometnoj vrevi, nikad ne znaš što se može dogoditi...


PA baš tako - ja gledam ekipu na biciklima kako su hrabri i špuraju svuda - a u autu si više zaštićen  (nego na biciklu), -  zračni jastuci, pojasevi,...a na biciklu imaš samo kacigu
Cure ja mislim da se jednostavno morate natjerati da krenete - baš ovako kako kaže Inda_os - prvo po jednoj poznatoj ruti - dok ne ispalite na mozak, a onda polako povećavati djelokrug vožnje  :Wink: 
JA predlažem da jednostavno počnete dan po dan - i da nam se javljate npr. ovdje na topic - kako je prošlo! 
Bit će i glavobolja i svega - ali trening je taj koji će vam pomoći - bio on kondicioni uz instruktora ili nađite nekog STRPLJIVOG vozača - ne mora to biti lošija polovica - neki prijatelj/ prijateljica ili tko god - samo da je strpljiv
Ima i onih naljepnica vozač početnik - pa će ljudi shvatiti ako petljate sa strane....
sve se da riješiti
Vjerujte mi - sad sam super vozačica - kažu da vozim ko muško  :Storma s bičem:  (ne znam da li da to shvatim kao kompliment) - a kad sam počela voziti nakon 10 godina nevoženja - čak sam i povraćala i imala druge trbušne probleme, glavobolje i slično prije nego bi sjela u auto...
držite se - POLIJEĆEMO

----------


## trampolina

Cure, meni je dugo vremena pomagalo raditi plan puta - u glavi sam imala točno razrađena sva križanja, prednosti i prestrojavanja, pa čak i parkiranja.

I da ponovim što je puno njih prije mene reklo, bitna je samo kontinuiranost u vožnji.

----------


## trampolina

> Bit će i glavobolja i svega - ali trening je taj koji će vam pomoći - bio on kondicioni uz instruktora ili nađite nekog STRPLJIVOG vozača - ne mora to biti lošija polovica - neki prijatelj/ prijateljica ili tko god - samo da je strpljiv


A vidiš, meni je tek pomoglo kad sam ostala sama samcata u autu. Uz suputnika bi uvijek odbijala preuzeti potpunu odgovornost.

----------


## kitty

> A vidiš, meni je tek pomoglo kad sam ostala sama samcata u autu. Uz suputnika bi uvijek odbijala preuzeti potpunu odgovornost.


ja sam počela voziti odmah nakon položenog vozačkog (tek sa 25), ali slažem se s ovim - tek kad sam ostala sama u autu sam se opustila. sa suvozačem sam uvijek imala tremu.

----------


## sss

Evo i moje iskustvo s prekidom vožnje: vozila sam godinama i onda nisam sjela za volan 5 godina u komadu (cijeli porodiljni). Nije mi pasao auto koji smo nabavili, bilo me strah voziti djecu... I onda sam se vratila na posao, preuzela službeni auto, sjela za volan i nastavila voziti kao da nikad nisam ni prestala  :Smile:  Sve nam je to u glavi. Muž me nije mogao nagovoriti, ali poslodavac je  :Smile:

----------


## Freja

Kao što sam pisala prije, ja sam od onih koja nikad nije zaista provozila nakon položenog ispita, 15-ak godina držala vozačku za ukras i onda se konačno odlučila riješiti taj problem. Meni se čini da je ključna odluka. Većini nas koje nismo vozile problem je strah i to većinom strah od prometa (više neko strah od samog auta i komandi, barem se meni tako čini). Mogu vas drugi nagovarati koliko žele, ali dok same ne donesete tu odluku, teško da će doći do rezultata. A odluka može biti potreba, sila ili jednostavno iznenadna volja da se taj "hendikep" prevlada.

Kod mene je bilo od svega po malo, ali je prevladalo to što više nisam mogla gledati auto na parkiralištu (muž je u to vrijeme vozio službeni) dok ja gubim po 45 minuta do posla i natrag, teglim stvari s posla i na posao, klinca i njegove stvari u vrtić i iz vrtića, stvari iz dućana... Uzela sam puno dodatnih sati s instruktorom (jako mi je važno bilo da je to bila strpljiva osoba i posebno to što je imao iskustva baš s takvima kao ja) i vozila s njim, prvo na njegovom pa na svojem autu sve dok se nisam osjećala spremnom voziti posve sama. I kod mene su to najprije bile unaprijed isplanirane rute, ali je i to bio ogroman napredak. Odjednom mi je do posla trebalo 15 min, a leđa su mi odahnula. Na to da ustrajem voziti poslije je utjecala baš činjenica da mi se popravila kvaliteta života - da ne moram liječniku s djetetom po kiši i pješice, da ne moram ovisiti o drugima kad mi se ide do trgovačkog centra ili u kazalište. Jedno vuče drugo. Bilo mi je često muka, imala sam grčeve u želucu prije vožnje (zapravo jako dugo), svakako je bilo, ali nisam si dala da odustanem, a posebno se nisam htjela vratiti u tramvaj.  :Cool: 
Tako da je glavna blokada u glavi. Za njezino razbijanje nekome treba strpljiv suputnik, netko se bolje snalazi sam - to svatko mora vidjeti za sebe što mu najbolje odgovara. No važno je početi malim koracima i ustrajati. Ako sam mogla ja, možete i sve vi, sasvim sigurno. 

U međuvremenu nisam zavoljela vožnju, ali sam ju prihvatila kao nužnu i kao veliku pomoć (iako ima i nedostataka, ali o tome drugi put). I sad vozim svakodnevno. Dapače, sad muž ide na posao javnim prijevozom  :Cool: .

----------


## ambrosia

evo kako Freja kaže - obično nas nužda natjera - ali trebamo i podršku okoline u toj odluci...

----------


## Iris

joj Freja,baš mi je drago pročitati tvoj post,pošto je i moja vozačka ukras u novčaniku već 14 godina...
i super mi je sve cure koje ste se javile da se može prevladati to i nakon toliko godina pauze.mislim za ohrabrenje je baš dobrodošlo.
 btw,malo tehnikalija.Freja koliko si sati cca uzela?i sjećaš li se okvirno cijene sata?

----------


## Iris

> A vidiš, meni je tek pomoglo kad sam ostala sama samcata u autu. Uz suputnika bi uvijek odbijala preuzeti potpunu odgovornost.


a za ovo i ja mislim da je bolje,jer je nekako manji pressing ai osloniš se na sebe i amen.još samo da je doći do faze da sam u stanju sjesti sama za volan...gdje bi mi bio kraj  :Cool:

----------


## žužy

> a za ovo i ja mislim da je bolje,jer je nekako manji pressing ai osloniš se na sebe i amen.još samo da je doći do faze da sam u stanju sjesti sama za volan...gdje bi mi bio kraj


potpis  :škartoc: 
ajme koja sam ja kukavica na tom planu..a inače sam dosta kuražna,flegma iz maj midl nejm.

----------


## Freja

Ja sam dodatne satove uzimala prije otprilike 5 godina dok je još postojao centar za sigurnu vožnju "Marani". Mislim da je sat, s računom i pdv-om, bio 60 kn. Mislim da sam odvozila oko 40 sati, dakle još jednom program auto-škole. S tim da sam oko 15. sata prešla na svoj auto, a nakon 25 počela voziti lagano i s drugima u autu, osim s instruktorom. S instruktorom sam vozila još neko vrijeme povremeno i nakon što sam se počela sama voziti svaki dan na posao. Nek vas ne uplaši broj sati - to je jako individualno. Nisam se htjela žuriti i bila sam stvarno u velikom strahu od vožnje. Već prvi sat sam išla na cestu, da ne mislite da sam prvih 10 vozila po poligonu. Vozila sam stvarno posvuda i svako doba i to iskustvo + odličan i strpljiv instruktor su bili presudni za uspjeh.

Potpora okoline je dakako poželjna. Uz mene su stvarno bili svi, a u isto vrijeme je isti proces prolazila i moja sestra, nešto kasnije i jedna prijateljica tako da smo si bile uzajamna podrška.

I eto, sad sam vozačica, a stvarno sam mislila da nikad neću prebroditi taj strah  :Smile:  Vozim i sama, i s drugima, vozim djecu. Doduše još uvijek volim kad točno znam rutu, ali to je najmanji problem.

----------


## ambrosia

Ja sam odvozila umjesto s instruktorom s mužem - što je bilo puno jeftinije...tada je imao strpljenja - a u konačnici smo moj put do posla odvozili svaki u jednom autu - on se vozio iza mene - jer sam se ja bojala da ću baš kad ostanem sama nadrapati, da će mi puknuti guma i šta ja znam šta sve ne...kada sam prošla SAMA cijeli put - shvatila sam koliko je moj strah iracionalan - a da kad sam sama u autu mogu pjevati, slušati radio i slično - a da nikome ne smetam...

----------


## ambrosia

Eh da - ono što će možda nekome biti važno meni je sada vrijeme vožnje postalo vrijeme relaksacije - unatoč gužvi i prometu (putujem preko sat vremena do posla). 
U toku dana nemam vremena za sebe i svoje misli - a za vrijeme vožnje uspjevam odvrtiti sve važne planove u glavi...a nitko mi ne smeta...
Držite se cure - možete sve voziti i MORATE to savladati - ako ste već dobile vozačku - onda nemojte da vam istekne - a da ju ne upotrijebite

----------


## roman972

Vozačku dozvolu stekla sam kao studentica, godinu-dvije sam vozila očev auto, a zatim desetak godina uopće nisam vozila jer nisam imala šta. Kad sam se udala i kupili smo auto, vozio je sve MM i meni je to savršeno odgovaralo - dok on zbog posla nije počeo biti po više dana i tjedana na putu.
Prvo dijete, prvi put bolesno, ja sama, bez ikakvog iskustva i pomoći. Zimsko doba, ružno vrijeme. Ja u panici, zovem doktoricu, ona mi daje upute za snižavanje temperature i na kraju, ako ništa ne uspije, da dođem s djetetom. :Sad: 
Auto dolje pred kućom, uzmem ja ključ, dijete na kratko zaspalo, siđem da vidim znam li ja uopće upaliti motor. Znala sam. Isprobam žmigavce, brisače, šaltanje, sve ok. Zagasim motor, odem gore, zamotam dijete, utrpam ga u sjedalicu, odvezem do ambulante. Vrijeme grozno, vjetar puše, susnježica, mrak, vidljivost loša. Dijagnoza teški bronhitis, injekcije antibiotika 10 dana. Nakon 8 dana kad se MM vratio ja sam već probila led s vožnjom - do ambulante, pa do dućana, pa do tržnice, pa do mame (e, tu je već bilo par semafora!), malo po malo, sve dalje. Kad sam se vratila na posao vozila sam svaki dan i nije mi više bio problem. (Na zadnji porođaj odvezla sam se sama do rodilišta, MM je morao doći tramvajem po auto). :Yes: 
Kad moram ići "u nepoznato", nastojim prethodno na karti pronaći točno put, u mislima unaprijed biram traku u koju se moram svrstati da poslije mogu skrenuti kud trebam, općenito, pripremiti se za vožnju. I u vožnji treba biti usmjeren na vožnju i praćenje prometa, to nije vrijeme za rješavanje bilokakvih problema.

----------


## Freja

*roman972*, slažem se s tobom da se treba usredotočiti na vožnju, ali kad se voziš 10 km/sat pola sata ili duže, bome dok čekaš u koloni i jedva se mičeš, imaš vremena razmišljati o koječemu. Mislim da je na to mislila *ambrosia*.

----------


## roman972

> *roman972*, slažem se s tobom da se treba usredotočiti na vožnju, ali kad se voziš 10 km/sat pola sata ili duže, bome dok čekaš u koloni i jedva se mičeš, imaš vremena razmišljati o koječemu. Mislim da je na to mislila *ambrosia*.


To da, i ja se slažem s tobom. A ja sam mislila na "pravu" vožnju. :Smile:

----------


## ambrosia

> *roman972*, slažem se s tobom da se treba usredotočiti na vožnju, ali kad se voziš 10 km/sat pola sata ili duže, bome dok čekaš u koloni i jedva se mičeš, imaš vremena razmišljati o koječemu. Mislim da je na to mislila *ambrosia*.


Hvala na pojašnjenju - upravo ovo što kaže Freja - ja moj put od 25 kilometara prelazim u vremenu od preko jednog sata - o brzini vam neću govoriti - jer ako ovo preračunate - dođe vam da plačete - zato i imam vremena u autu za SEBE i razmišljanja o koječemu...

----------


## Beti3

Bez brige, možete razmišljati o koječemu i kad vozite 150 km/h, sat vremena od Venecije do Trsta, i paziti na promet i preticati more kamiona. Pogotovo ako vozite jako često, pa vam je poznat svaki znak na cesti.

----------


## tanja_b

> I eto, sad sam vozačica, a stvarno sam mislila da nikad neću prebroditi taj strah  Vozim i sama, i s drugima, vozim djecu. Doduše još uvijek volim kad točno znam rutu, ali to je najmanji problem.


Vidim ovu temu, i svoje stare postove na njoj  :Grin:  
Uglavnom, i ja sad vozim. Nakon višegodišnje pauze i izbjegavanja volana, natjerala sam se sjesti u auto kad sam shvatila da mi dijete malo-pomalo raste, da će ga trebati voziti na aktivnosti, i da ga tata neće uvijek moći voziti, a javni prijevoz nam neće uvijek biti opcija.
Naročito mi je to postalo jasno kad je krenuo u glazbeni vrtić i počeo pokazivati interes za velike instrumente. Pa mi je sinulo: pa neće valjda on mali u tramvaj s fagotom/saksofonom/violončelom/nečim-još-većim  :Grin: 
I tako ga vozim. Jer s violončelom stvarno ne bi mogao u tramvaj, i neće moći još neko vrijeme. U međuvremenu sam se malo opustila, pa vozim i drugdje po gradu, kao i Freji, lakše mi je ako znam točnu rutu, i nastojim se unaprijed pripremiti (kuda ću voziti, gdje se prestrojiti, gdje se uparkirati), ali sve to mi postaje sve manji problem. 
Ali jednog straha se još nisam uspjela riješiti, a to je strah od brzine  :Sad:  Nelagodno se osjećam i kao suvozač dok se vozimo autocestom, a da bih sama vozila brzinom od 100+ km/h, nema šanse. Užasno se bojim prometnih nesreća, ne jednom sam se trznula kad je MM samo malo jače dodao gas, i tako... srećom, pa ne moram rutinski voziti na međugradskim relacijama. A za zagrebačke gužve mi sasvim odgovara spora vožnja - još uvijek je brže od tramvaja.

----------


## ambrosia

> A za zagrebačke gužve mi sasvim odgovara spora vožnja - još uvijek je brže od tramvaja.


 :Very Happy:

----------

